# Tokyo: City Life



## Skybean

*Tokyo* | City Life
●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●

I decided to start this photo thread for found pictures of Tokyo. It is based on the idea that I began with the city life thread of Hong Kong, and that is to showcase life in the city as opposed to skyline shots. This found set of Tokyo is just spectacular beyond belief. Just as a fan of urbanism and photography, I had to post some pictures. I showed this thread to one of my friends who is a semi-pro photographer and he was shocked. It is without a doubt amongst the most spectacular urban photography I have seen. 

*Aqua Timez - Isshun no Chiri*





*
Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisjongkind/*


----------



## DamienK

All save-worthy. Absolutely amazing!


----------



## elbart089

gotta love tokyo.


----------



## ArchiTennis

oh wow!!! these are absolutely amazing pictures!! thank you so much for sharing them...I was slightly dissapointed though at the short tour.


----------



## Skybean

DamienK said:


> All save-worthy. Absolutely amazing!


I agree. In my mind, I say WOW with every one of these photos.



ArchiTennis said:


> oh wow!!! these are absolutely amazing pictures!! thank you so much for sharing them...I was slightly dissapointed though at the short tour.


You can follow the link to the photographer's page to see more of his photos. 

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisjongkind/

I've also added a few more photos to my first post.


----------



## foadi

wow awesome pics. thanks for posting.


----------



## kamil.bukowski

Amazing pics


----------



## skyboi

I feel so alive by looking at Tokyo pictures, an incredible City and it's urbanism, fabulous...


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

I am speechless...


----------



## Shezan

oh God what a city...!

the excellence of a...skyscrapercity


----------



## oliver999

superb pics of tokyo. i thought japanese looks a little different with chinese, but from these pics, just looks same as shanghai citizen.


----------



## dennis7091

Wow, great pics!


----------



## Maelstrom

Taller Better's gonna tell you off for not crediting them there photos y'know....


----------



## Skybean

Maelstrom said:


> Taller Better's gonna tell you off for not crediting them there photos y'know....


No he isn't because I credited the photos twice in this thread already


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

Skybean said:


> *Aqua Timez - Isshun no Chiri*


Btw the first time i listened this and they are fantastic, just like Tokyo...


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*Tokyo: An Urban Fanatic's Wet Dream*

No other city on Earth defines urbanity the way Tokyo does. :yes:

Tokyo's existing transportation infrastructure--especially the railway network--is mindbogglingly vast. And, much of it is evidently efficiently-run.


----------



## Assemblage23

This thread should have much more views...its really enjoyable!!!


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen

:banana:


----------



## BOM

Some of the pictures look so surreal!


Tokyo is such an amazing city


----------



## Posener

OMG, these photos are just great!


----------



## Donkie

OH MY...........


----------



## kjdphathong

I love Tokyo!


----------



## archy_

viva tokyo!


----------



## harns

awesome pics , congatrulations


----------



## erbse

Fantastic shots, thanks for sharing.

But I honestly dislike Tokyo, it's one fugly city. There are hardly any peaceful, attractive places or admirable (old) buildings. It's just a mere collection of shoebox-buildings, with some nice eyecatchers plug in. The night life isn't bad, but it doesn't really stand out either - not if you're used to European cities.

I'd never life there, but it's somehow a crazy and interesting place to visit from time to time.


----------



## Ekumenopolis

I think is the best place on Earth.. for some things. The pics are amazing, specially the one with the taxi in the middle.


----------



## Eros1970

Tokyo is a urban Poetry


----------



## Mr Bricks

Crazy..


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru

Highly artistic, what can I say! But the bad side of such photography is that it erases the human side of cities, the realness and uniqueness of them! You could shoot almost any city and make it look cool, but what really traps the essence is a random shot, taken at any given time!

Nevertheless, great shots!


----------



## Lawcheehung

Holy shit! these pictures are killers! 
Tokyo is sexily DENSE! 










mg:


----------



## erbse

What exactly is so sexy 'bout density?


----------



## Azi

Pictures are taken very well, great job!


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ erbsenzaehler*



erbsenzaehler said:


> What exactly is so sexy 'bout density?


^^ Well, for one, it makes the landscape more dynamic/ecclectic in urban-setting sort-of-way.

Another, is its tendency to pack more things into any given land space. Which gives rise to an increased probability to have every type of business establishment to be located, relatively, close to one another. This, eventually, makes for a good walking environment. A city which has busy and lively pedestrian traffic is, IMO, more "character" than sparsely those built ones.

BTW, have you been to Tokyo? If you haven't, then you, clearly, have to visit it because there are a lot of charming neighborhoods within that one big piece of urban landscape. Not all of Tokyo is a "concrete-jungle", you know.


----------



## CybaSumo

astounding pics indeed! post more please!? thanks for sharing! :cheers:


----------



## Lawcheehung

erbsenzaehler said:


> What exactly is so sexy 'bout density?
> 
> Sexy density?


lol..not THAT density


----------



## muckie

astonished


----------



## dlouval

It is magnificent


----------



## MikaGe

Superb pics! Really would like to visit this city again


----------



## verbat

Fabolous photos.


----------



## arun'

super.


----------



## blkmage

The pictures are so beatiful and the light is just superb!


----------



## japanese001

Imperial Palace
http://sankan.kunaicho.go.jp/media/meta/01-300k.wvx
http://sankan.kunaicho.go.jp/english/


----------



## Brisbaner21

One of the world's greatest.


----------



## D.D.

just amazing :master:


----------



## Skybean

*AKB48 - 純愛のクレッシェンド*





A couple more























































source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisjongkind/

=====

More





































Queue for H&M Grand Opening



































































































source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ddtmmm/sets/72157607261551908/


----------



## Shezan

awesome pics/city kay:


----------



## elbart089

See, that's what I love about Japan, nowhere else in the world you will find a picture of Pikachu on a subway train.


>


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

elbart089 said:


> See, that's what I love about Japan, nowhere else in the world you will find a picture of Pikachu on a subway train.


But that's not a subway train. It's a Shinkansen high speed train.


----------



## ZOHAR

amazing Japan!


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome indeed


----------



## Skybean

*UVERworld - Chance*





















































































































































source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisjongkind/


----------



## dekosta

this is my favorite thread!


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

Skybean said:


> *AKB48 - 純愛のクレッシェンド*
> 
> Queue for H&M Grand Opening


I have to explain this queue...it starts at the store, goes all the way back that bridge in the background, turns around and comes back to the store and bends again and goes back to the bridge. The people on the left are at the beginning of the line and the people on the right are in the line that comes back from the bridge to the store and back out to the bridge again.

See this video for details:


----------



## christos-greece

WoW ^^


----------



## snow is red

Tokyo is so good.......... Japan makes me feel speechless.


----------



## T3amgeist

Wow, thanks for this amazing pics of this amazing city!
I've never been to Tokyo. But from pics and vids ist my favorite City in the world. It looks big, modern, clean and sometimes surreal. Its one of my biggest dreams (and the dream of some of my friends) to visit this city one day. I want to be at night on the observation deck at one of the biggest skyscrapers and look above the endless lights of this amazing city. :cheers:


----------



## kix111

hope shanghai one day will be as good ~

tokyo is simply awesome


----------



## oliver999

amazing. it's shanghai's good example.


----------



## japanese001

flickr　から
ttp://www.flickr.com/photos/ballet_lausanne/sets/


----------



## japanese001




----------



## Fashion

*Best city ever! i gonna miss it.*


----------



## Skybean

*flumpool　花になれPV*





















































































































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisjongkind/


:drool:


----------



## christos-greece

Totally awesome pics ^^ :drool:


----------



## the spliff fairy

omg, Im sold. Those pics are just pure urban porn


----------



## Skybean

the spliff fairy said:


> omg, Im sold. Those pics are just pure urban porn


Agreed. I almost feel dirty posting them. 

*SCANDAL - Doll*






















































































Look at this one.



























































































source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisjongkind/


----------



## 东方丹东

东京,My second hometown!I love She!!


----------



## Stockwell

Awesome pics. Tokyo's better then ever.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*MEGA* awesome Tokyo!! The city that STOLE my sanity!!


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Wow, great pics!
Thx for sharing


----------



## TheBaseTower

so beautiful
i wanna visit! wish i could live there


----------



## Skybean

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisjongkind/


----------



## christos-greece

Tokyo its superb! The train ^^ its incredible too


----------



## Parisian Girl

YAY!!!  NEW PHOTOS!!! :banana::banana::banana: 

Damn, these shots make me miss Tokyo _so_ much!!  Can't wait to return!! epper: 

Thank u very much Skybean :cheers:


----------



## KevD

Wow. The guy who took all of these photos has an amazingly gifted eye for photography. Stunning photos.


----------



## christos-greece

Parisian Girl said:


> Damn, these shots make me miss Tokyo _so_ much!!  Can't wait to return!! epper:


You have been in Tokyo PG? Is a change to have kept any pics?


----------



## Parisian Girl

KevD said:


> Wow. The guy who took all of these photos has an amazingly gifted eye for photography. Stunning photos.


Totally agree! Whoever took these photos is a very talented person with a camera in their hands! Fantastic quality!


----------



## Ace!

I love this thread!


----------



## marino354

Spectacular fotos of Tokyo, Thanks


----------



## Parisian Girl

christos-greece said:


> You have been in Tokyo PG? Is a change to have kept any pics?


Yes, MANY times! I have family and lots of friends in Tokyo! 

I have lots of pics of Tokyo, but unfortunately, I haven't been able to get consent from the source to post them here because they have apparently been deemed "inappropriate" viewing! lol No worries though, when I return to Japan I will make it a point to take lots more pics of my own, pics that we can view, and I will post them here, or in a new thread no problem OK? :banana::banana:


----------



## japanese001

生き物。東京モンスター
creature.TOKYO MONSTER
high-resolution　http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_GxhniTj1E&fmt=18




high-resolution　http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMl3vBJVzmM&fmt=18


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Cool vids!! :cheers: 

Tokyo Rocks!!!!


----------



## juancito

the city that has it all, in my mind


----------



## samba_man

I need to go there...maybe some day......


----------



## Skybean

*SCANDAL - Sakura Goodbye*

























































































































































































source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisjongkind/


----------



## Parisian Girl

Great update n vid! :cheers1: 

*SCANDAL* ROCKS!!! :rock:


----------



## alitezar

Tokyo is the best


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## jennifer68

*tokyo is the most modern city in the world.*
about technology, infrastructures, urban architecture, *tokyo is the best in the world!*

*but Tokyo is 40 years old of delay about customs per example and emancipation of people* 

The Japanese women envy the more free, more respected, more emancipated European women.

The Japanese or Korean men are macho men and take their women for sex objects, *even cars of subway in Tokyo are as in Mexico City reserved for the women*, because the men tend to rub themselves too much to them.

*Tokyo is not the city, the paradise for all the minorities, it is better to be black, big, poor, old, homosexual, Christian in Copenhagen, in Stockholm or in Amsterdam than in Tokyo.*

*Japanese are intolerant to the eccentrics, the difference and the minorities.*

*japan tokyo society is by far too preservative, too conservativ in customs, 
a Gay Pride per example makes 4000 persons in Tokyo and 1 million persons in paris or in Madrid or in Berlin or in zurich or in san francisco!*

I am a part of a minority ! to live in Tokyo? Never!

If this city is 30 years old beforehand in infrastructures, she is 50 years old of delay about customs, emancipation of people and respect for the minorities.

*And Japanese people are very racists, you know what says a hostess in the plane to a Japanese who had the adversity to sit next to a not Japanese person ? : 
" Excuse us sir for having made you sit next to a person who is not Japanese!"*

*Tokyo architectural paradise, Tokyo the hell for minorities, for the emancipation and hell for the marginal personal rights.*

*In the United States a person is American whatever is its color or its religion or its origin,*

*in Japan a person who is not yellow or not Japanese is a foreigner!*


----------



## ArchiTennis

^^ thanks for ruining a beautiful thread filled with extraordinary pictures of Tokyo. Your personal beliefs and opinions belong in another thread...not here.


----------



## boybleauXx

wow...fascinating Tokyo !!

from glitzy Ginza to mystical palaces...to ultra modern sleek buildings..


www.butuantoday.tumblr.com


----------



## Tomb Raider

Absolutely breathtaking, my TOP 1 destination


----------



## HSBC

Funny and ungrounded comments from this Jennifer68.


----------



## demanjo2

jennifer68 said:


> *tokyo is the most modern city in the world.*
> about technology, infrastructures, urban architecture, *tokyo is the best in the world!*
> 
> *but Tokyo is 40 years old of delay about customs per example and emancipation of people*
> 
> The Japanese women envy the more free, more respected, more emancipated European women.
> 
> The Japanese or Korean men are macho men and take their women for sex objects, *even cars of subway in Tokyo are as in Mexico City reserved for the women*, because the men tend to rub themselves too much to them.
> 
> *Tokyo is not the city, the paradise for all the minorities, it is better to be black, big, poor, old, homosexual, Christian in Copenhagen, in Stockholm or in Amsterdam than in Tokyo.*
> 
> *Japanese are intolerant to the eccentrics, the difference and the minorities.*
> 
> *japan tokyo society is by far too preservative, too conservativ in customs,
> a Gay Pride per example makes 4000 persons in Tokyo and 1 million persons in paris or in Madrid or in Berlin or in zurich or in san francisco!*
> 
> I am a part of a minority ! to live in Tokyo? Never!
> 
> If this city is 30 years old beforehand in infrastructures, she is 50 years old of delay about customs, emancipation of people and respect for the minorities.
> 
> *And Japanese people are very racists, you know what says a hostess in the plane to a Japanese who had the adversity to sit next to a not Japanese person ? :
> " Excuse us sir for having made you sit next to a person who is not Japanese!"*
> 
> *Tokyo architectural paradise, Tokyo the hell for minorities, for the emancipation and hell for the marginal personal rights.*
> 
> *In the United States a person is American whatever is its color or its religion or its origin,*
> 
> *in Japan a person who is not yellow or not Japanese is a foreigner!*


This is one of the most ridiculous posts ive read in a while.



> " Excuse us sir for having made you sit next to a person who is not Japanese!"


I guarantee that this would never have happened. I do not know where you get your information. It is insulting. Take your inferiority complex elsewhere.


----------



## grochu

wow, amazing pics, i`ll take one for my pc`s background!
also the city looks great, gonna love it


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## edosan

amazing pages!! all of them!


----------



## juancito

wow, wow.


----------



## Patachou

fascinating Tokyo


----------



## christos-greece

>


Amazing Tokyo :cheers:


----------



## Tanju

*Shibuya*


----------



## Dallas star

Wow, Tokyo is booming! I really wish I could pay a visit here soon!


----------



## l'eau

cool pics from the technology capital of world:cheers:


----------



## JoHaN 15

Nice Tokyo pics!!


----------



## tmac14wr

Skybean said:


> [/url]


SimCity!


----------



## alex7677

Tokyo is amazing!!
artistic photos is a +++


----------



## Skybean

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisjongkind/


----------



## ww_lodz

Skybean said:


>


I love this photo!
Stunning city! :cheers:


----------



## James Saito

Never get sick of seeing Tokyo street scapes. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

truly kanpeki shashin desu wa!!!


----------



## japanese001

*お台場で建設中のガンダム*


----------



## Assemblage23

^^ Wow...as if Tokyo wasn't amazing enough!

Pure awesomeness!!!


----------



## simcard

I love |Tokyo


----------



## erbse

I just can't stand this city. Would be a nightmare if I'd have to live there.


Still, some good photographic work in this thread.


----------



## _Barca_

A nightmare? You are very rude. Why do you say this? There are more than 20 million persons who live in Tokyo. There will be something huh? 

Great pics of an awesome city.


----------



## diskojoe

this is a great thread. great quality on the photos. did you guys take all of these photos? IF , YES any tips you could provide would be greatly appreciated. 

cheers :cheers:


----------



## Stockwell

:righton:The last pics are amazing!


----------



## erbse

_Barca_ said:


> A nightmare? You are very rude. Why do you say this? There are *more than 20 million persons who live in Tokyo*. There will be something huh?


That partly answers your question. Besides, I've been to Tokyo in 2005 and just didn't like it. Almost no historical architecture, few to zero places with flair (Shibuja is a commercial mess), way too few parks for a Japanese city, lots of traffic and mess, the whole city seems hyperurbanized and not inviting.

The only things I really liked about it was the Shinkansen train, the Tokyo Tower, Mount Fuji and some castle nearby. Just not my kind of city. I'm more into the good old Europe type.


Btw: Edo (historical Tokyo) would have been the perfect Asian city for me. Sadly it doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## James Saito

erbse said:


> That partly answers your question. Besides, I've been to Tokyo in 2005 and just didn't like it. Almost no historical architecture, few to zero places with flair (Shibuja is a commercial mess), way too few parks for a Japanese city, lots of traffic and mess, the whole city seems hyperurbanized and not inviting.



Ah... what did you expect from the biggest megalopolis in the world?

Even though crowded and chaotic, Tokyo is a VERY clean city, almost spotless. Unlike European cities which look pretty from distance but actually dirty and run down if you see it up close.


----------



## japanese001

erbse said:


> That partly answers your question. Besides, I've been to Tokyo in 2005 and just didn't like it. Almost no historical architecture, few to zero places with flair (Shibuja is a commercial mess), way too few parks for a Japanese city, lots of traffic and mess, the whole city seems hyperurbanized and not inviting.
> 
> The only things I really liked about it was the Shinkansen train, the Tokyo Tower, Mount Fuji and some castle nearby. Just not my kind of city. I'm more into the good old Europe type.
> 
> 
> Btw: Edo (historical Tokyo) would have been the perfect Asian city for me. Sadly it doesn't exist anymore.



I understand your feeling.kay:


----------



## ukiyo

erbse said:


> That partly answers your question. Besides, I've been to Tokyo in 2005 and just didn't like it. Almost no historical architecture, few to zero places with flair (Shibuja is a commercial mess), way too few parks for a Japanese city, lots of traffic and mess, the whole city seems hyperurbanized and not inviting.
> 
> The only things I really liked about it was the Shinkansen train, the Tokyo Tower, Mount Fuji and some castle nearby. Just not my kind of city. I'm more into the good old Europe type.
> 
> 
> Btw: Edo (historical Tokyo) would have been the perfect Asian city for me. Sadly it doesn't exist anymore.


You should have gone to kyoto instead. People dont go to tokyo to see old japan they go to see a modern and busy megalopolis.

BTW this is a great thread, thanks skybean.


----------



## christos-greece

japanese001 said:


> I understand your feeling.kay:


Those historical photos and epsecially the first (pano) are awesome :cheers:


----------



## erbse

NihonKitty said:


> You should have gone to kyoto instead. People dont go to tokyo to see old japan they go to see a modern and busy megalopolis


You didn't actually expect I've been to Japan to see nothing but Tokyo, now did you?  And of course I didn't go there to see old Japan. But I somehow expected more. Way more.

Of course I've seen Kyoto. Not too great either as a whole, but the historic monuments (Kinkaku, Kiyomisu and other temples) are of course one of a kind.
But the overall cityscape also suffers from excessively spreaded ugly post-war architecture, just as the one of Tokyo or any other bigger Japanese city.

Of the big cities, I actually liked Kobe and Yokohama the best overall.
Beautiful landscapes as well.

Still, the greatest thing to see in Japan are the national treasures (kokuhos).
Especially the castles. Himeji and Matsumoto Castle belong to my favourites around the globe!


----------



## tijuano en el df

great photography indeed. It sort of feels like mexico city, very cluttered and dense. I wouldn't know if I could live there but it would certainly be nice to visit. Can't wait.


----------



## AndersonLee

Amazing city!
I like Tokyo!


----------



## erbse

japanese001 said:


> I understand your feeling.kay:
> 
> http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/5717/edocolor.jpg
> 
> http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/1457/zozyoji132.jpg


Finally someone  Thank you for the pictures, especially the coloured panorama! A photochrom print I suppose? Fantastic. I knew about the black&white panorama that was available on Wikipedia - but where did you get the coloured version?


----------



## Skybean

*Dior Omotesando*
architect: Kazuyo Sejima + Ryue Nishizawa / SANAA
location: Omotesando, Tokyo, Japan
completion year: 2003


















source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/guen_k/


----------



## erbse

^ How could you display those photos in such a high resolution?


I only found small res pics in the given album :dunno:


----------



## christos-greece

And after the old photos, some awesome skyline photos of Tokyo kay:


----------



## ukiyo

erbse said:


> You didn't actually expect I've been to Japan to see nothing but Tokyo, now did you?  And of course I didn't go there to see old Japan. But I somehow expected more. Way more.
> 
> Of course I've seen Kyoto. Not too great either as a whole, but the historic monuments (Kinkaku, Kiyomisu and other temples) are of course one of a kind.
> But the overall cityscape also suffers from excessively spreaded ugly post-war architecture, just as the one of Tokyo or any other bigger Japanese city.
> 
> Of the big cities, I actually liked Kobe and Yokohama the best overall.
> Beautiful landscapes as well.
> 
> Still, the greatest thing to see in Japan are the national treasures (kokuhos).
> Especially the castles. Himeji and Matsumoto Castle belong to my favourites around the globe!


Well we can't please everyone theres always going to be haters.. Some people love paris some hate, some people love tokyo some dont. But i dont know how someone could have a negative view of tokyo especially on such an urban website. I dont think there are any cities in the world that can compare really, only ones that comes to mind are mexico city maybe NY and Hong Kong. NY and Hong Kong are much smaller than tokyo, and tokyo probably is the cleanest and most efficient city in the world, and "slums" that exist in places like paris and london are non-existant in tokyo.

I know you're from germany but you can't compare every city in the world to european cities. Not every place in the world tries to be "romantic" or have the baroque/classical architecture europe has. Japan is japan not europe. Almost all of our cities were destroyed during ww2 (including tokyo) during the american air raids (more then even berlin). So most of our traditional buildings are now dust.



> The bombing of Tokyo by the United States Army Air Forces took place at several times during the Pacific campaigns of World War II and included the *most destructive bombing raid in history.*
> O*ver 50%* of Tokyo was destroyed by the end of World War II.












Other cities were destroyed even more like yokohama at 60%. Even cities far from tokyo like tokushima which was 85% destroyed. After the war the only thing japan could afford was cheap reconstruction methods. Most of the post war architecture is bland, but that is now part of tokyo. Everyone should go to japan expecting to see it, theres no way to re-destroy most of japans cities just because alot of the post-war buildings are bland. And looking at the pictures above (im from west japan not tokyo), tokyo looks fine. I think everything blends together perfectly in tokyo.


----------



## Mahratta

Brilliant stuff (the photos, not the J pop)


----------



## erbse

NihonKitty: Thanks for the input. Of course I didn't expect a lot of historic architecture, since it has seen both, a major earthquake and WW2. I somehow went there with the illusion I'd get loads of state of the art architecture to see. Nada. Mainly bland, inhuman and depressing concrete boxes as they were built all around the globe. It's pretty clean though.
But Berlin is a whole different thing, it has a vibe that Tokyo lacks - while Tokyo has vibe as well, it just feels completely different. And I don't like that feeling at all. Don't wanna go too much into details since I'm not willing to spoil this great thread at all.


There are crazy stores to explore and Japanese really are into weird stuff. I loved that in some way.
But I couldn't find one single good place to hang out for me. The bars I went to were pretty expensive and not worth the pain. Maybe I just wasn't lucky choosing the right spots to be, but well. Besides, the weather sucked. That made the city look even more bland, inhuman and depressing.

Still, Japan really is a special place to be. But I don't think I'll visit Tokyo again.


----------



## ukiyo

erbse said:


> NihonKitty: Thanks for the input. Of course I didn't expect a lot of historic architecture, since it has seen both, a major earthquake and WW2. I somehow went there with the illusion I'd get loads of state of the art architecture to see. Nada. Mainly bland, inhuman and depressing concrete boxes as they were built all around the globe. It's pretty clean though.
> But Berlin is a whole different thing, it has a vibe that Tokyo lacks - while Tokyo has vibe as well, it just feels completely different. And I don't like that feeling at all. Don't wanna go too much into details since I'm not willing to spoil this great thread at all.
> 
> 
> There are crazy stores to explore and Japanese really are into weird stuff. I loved that in some way.
> But I couldn't find one single good place to hang out for me. The bars I went to were pretty expensive and not worth the pain. Maybe I just wasn't lucky choosing the right spots to be, but well. Besides, the weather sucked. That made the city look even more bland, inhuman and depressing.
> 
> Still, Japan really is a special place to be. But I don't think I'll visit Tokyo again.


Tokyo is the biggest city in the world, so you just chose the wrong spots. And what does weather have to do with it? You could be there when its sunny or rainy, or whatever. Looks like all you had was bad luck. It's better to make japanese friends so they can show you the good local places (if you know the common places tokyo isnt expensive at all). And for "city vibe" i prefer western cities to eastern ones. Kyoto,Osaka,Kobe even hiroshima are all better for me than tokyo. But when i think about the best urban area in the world i automatically think of tokyo. No other city in the world at the moment can compare to tokyo.

By the way how can this thread be great to you if youre so negative on tokyo?

Since you like old buildings it seems like you should look at kawagoe, it is a city in kanto region (same as tokyo) but it's still "old"






It's about a 30 minute train ride from Ikebukuro tokyo.


----------



## erbse

NihonKitty said:


> Tokyo is the biggest city in the world, so you just chose the wrong spots


I looked everything up before going there - places to be, what to see, hotels for free... I even asked some Japanese on another forum 'bout where to go in Tokyo. They either didn't catch my taste or Tokyos places to be weren't worth to be at that time, I dunno and I actually don't care - in the end everything's changing and especially Tokyo is. But Shibuya for instance is definitely overrated.



> By the way how can this thread be great to you if youre so negative on tokyo?


As I already stated, there's some fantastic photography in this thread.
If a good photo is made in Tokyo, London or Berlin doesn't matter in the end, it's still a good photo. So I keep enjoying the good photos shown here.




> Since you like old buildings it seems like you should look at kawagoe, it is a city in kanto region (same as tokyo) but it's still "old"


Thanks for the advice


----------



## ukiyo

Places like Shibuya are over played by the "japanophiles". Tokyo has much more down to earth' places than that. Tokyo is a real city and if you find the local places it can be cheap and enjoyable. Remember tokyo is a busy japanese city first and probably a tourist city last. Even me as a japanese when i visit tokyo i am like a tourist. I do have some friends there though, so expenses has never been a problem you just need to find a good "izakaya". And i rarely go to the over rated districts. 

I dont like the "vibe" or "culture" of tokyo much either though.


----------



## Labtec

I had a friend that was stationed in Germany and hated it, but he loved the time he had in Japan. Different strokes for different folks. Tokyo is awesome though.


----------



## ukiyo

Kind of offtopic but you can still see tokyo city life in these videos  IDK why this storm trooper video is so popular lol






Drive through roppongi


----------



## Penhorn

I'm going to Tokyo for the first time in 3 days, for 1 month. Can't wait!!


----------



## christos-greece

NihonKitty said:


>


Funny video LOL :lol:

It is not doubt, that Tokyo its a great city, it is indeed :cheers:


----------



## James Saito

Labtec said:


> I had a friend that was stationed in Germany and hated it, but he loved the time he had in Japan. Different strokes for different folks. Tokyo is awesome though.


Exactly. Everybody has a different taste. To me, European cities are pretty and picturesque, but way too regulated and boring. No shopping on Sundays is just incomprehensible. But who cares what I think, it's just my taste.


----------



## davieb55

No shopping on Sunday! Sounds like Perth, Australia.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed those scenes like the last photo above in Tokyo city is almost everyday. We see it in photos, TV etc... its the daily normal life of Tokyo...


----------



## castermaild55

*Shibuya 109 and shibuya gals*















Ganguro








http://www.flickr.com/search/?w=all&q=ganguro&m=text


a funny documentary: Ganguro life in tokyo
http://www.oniazuma.com/2008/01/banana-man-himura-spends-week-with.html


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Cool photo  the last one...


----------



## Modern World

so beautiful!,Tokyo is a city between wensten and easten style,clean and bright,nice!


----------



## castermaild55

Mizumoto park , katsuhika-ward ,Tokyo *lower town(shitamachi)*
*Guess the spot by Vapour*
more pics
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=381331










http://maps.google.co.jp/maps?hl=ja&lr=&um=1&q=水元公園　&ndsp=20&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=il


ikari said:


> Photos of Shibamata, a place in Katsushika-ku, Tokyo that is really famous for japanese people but not for foreigners. It is because a movie series called "Otoko wa tsurai yo" were recorded there.
> 
> I love* "shitamachi"* *__*
> 
> Enjoy the photos!!


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=754422&page=33


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice black-white photos


----------



## helee

such a beutiful city! Nice picks


----------



## IllyaDe

amazing girls :yes:


----------



## portyhead

^^^^

What are the names for that when the girls dress like that? I forgot.


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ It is known as "Ganguro". Basically an alternative fashion trend. 

LOL The hair, make-up and tans are unreal!  Cool shot though! :banana:


----------



## mamangvilla

as expected from the biggest city on the planet, its AMAZING...


----------



## castermaild55

*Nakano Broadway*
























































































Nakano Broadway Official Multilingual Website -
http://bwy.jp/


----------



## laokay

Tokyo is amazing.


----------



## castermaild55

*Nakano ward(1)*


----------



## castermaild55

*Nakano ward 2*





































































































*Shinjuku from Nakano*






















































































































http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=nakano+tokyo&page=27


----------



## ukiyo

castermaild 東京の写真をたくさん載せてくれてありがとう！いい写真ばっかりだね！

:bow:


----------



## castermaild55

*Nakano ward 3*












































































































































*Nakano view*


----------



## castermaild55

NihonKitty said:


> castermaild 東京の写真をたくさん載せてくれてありがとう！いい写真ばっかりだね！
> 
> :bow:


I have lived in Nakano for 3 years.
I posted Nakano' pics too much because of nostalgia


----------



## Parisian Girl

Great shots of Nakano! Always nice to see these interesting and quaint little neighbourhoods and everyday life also.


----------



## castermaild55

*Nerima ward(1)*










*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerima,_Tokyo*


----------



## christos-greece

Great photos of Nakano area indeed, very nice...



>


Beautiful photo too


----------



## castermaild55

*Nerima ward(2)*


----------



## castermaild55

christos-greece said:


> Great photos of Nakano area indeed, very nice...
> 
> 
> Beautiful photo too


I think there might be so many cats more than ppl in nakano.
they say Nakano street is called the cat's street


----------



## castermaild55

*Nerima ward(3)*


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, great skyline in the above photos


----------



## ThaiSiamese

I dare to say that Tokyo is the best city in the world. It's so clean, organized, and modern. And the Japanese people look so nice.


----------



## tonyssa

Very nice pics! :applause:


----------



## elbart089

Beautiful Tokyo


----------



## castermaild55

*Itabashi ward(1)*

Hey thanks 












*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Itabashi,_Tokyo*






























http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=narimasu&page=22


----------



## castermaild55

*Itabashi ward(2)*















































http://askayama.net/machicard/tokyo23/itabashi/itabashi1.html









































> Itabashi-shuku (板橋宿, Itabashi-shuku?) was the first of the sixty-nine stations of the Nakasendō.[1] It is presently located in Itabashi, Tokyo, Japan.











http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Itabashi-shuku


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I like the old painting above, really very nice


----------



## castermaild55

christos-greece said:


> ^^ I like the old painting above, really very nice


Edo(tokyo)man's life
2




3




4


----------



## castermaild55

*Tama(1)*









*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tama,_Tokyo*











































































































































*Whisper of the Heart in Tama*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice photos too of Tokyo areas


----------



## abcgoodest

I never knew there are commie blocks in Japan


----------



## VicFontaine

>


is this the inside of a residential building?!

in general: great pics, great city, great country.


----------



## CuLongVN

I miss Tokyo looking though these awesome pictures!


----------



## castermaild55

VicFontaine said:


> is this the inside of a residential building?!
> 
> in general: great pics, great city, great country.


Yes, it is 



> abcgoodest; I never knew there are commie blocks in Japan


those commie blocks are called "Danchi"

*Tama(2)*

Seisaki sakuragaoka station



























* Tama center station(monorail)*






















































































































Monorail: from Tama canter station to Kamikitadai
west tokyo suburb


----------



## castermaild55

*Tama new town(3)*

*Tama new town in 1970*




































































































this movie was made based on Tama newtown.


----------



## castermaild55

*Tokyo scanner*

http://verymasa.blogspot.com/2008/12/tokyo-scanner.html
this video of Tokyo is interesting though it is old (5years ago)


----------



## castermaild55

*Mt.Takao*

*Communing with nature soothes the city soul*



> Recently, I ascended Mount Takaosan.
> Only 599 meters high, the mountain provides a true escape to nature with a mere hour's train ride from central Tokyo.
> The Michelin Guide has awarded the area three stars, which is the same rating it granted to Mount Fuji and Kyoto as tourist destinations.
> 
> This fact was proudly announced on the PA system of the cable car as we rode up the mountainside.
> 
> Soft sunlight filtered through the canopies of Japanese maple and beech trees sporting bright green young leaves.
> Like a still-wet painting, the whole mountain glistened with shades of green that seemed to
> color even the filtered sunlight.
> The breathtaking view was just the way that haikuist Tsubaki Hoshino once described it:
> "Young green leaves/ Dye all young green leaves and people green."
> 
> If one lives in a stressful society, one can truly appreciate the value of unspoiled nature close to the city center.
> The Michelin Guide apparently rates Mount Takaosan highly, in the same way that
> the French people adore their Fontainebleau woods, which are just about an hour from Paris.
> 
> Green is also the color associated with birth and eternity, and it is said to heal both mind and body.
> 
> I was interested by what I read in "Mori to Ningen" (Forests and humans),
> a book co-authored by Kenzo Tajima and Rie Kanda and published by The Asahi Shimbun.
> 
> According to this book, novelist Kenji Miyazawa (1896-1933) preferred to use blue
> and black instead of green when he drew word pictures of woods and trees.
> But in his "Ginga Tetsudo no Yoru" (Night on the Galactic Railroad), he described the train
> ticket held by the protagonist Giovanni as green and that of his friend Campanella as gray, foreshadowing life for the former and death for the latter.
> 
> The "breath" of a forest cannot possibly be bad for one's health.
> Basking in the color and fragrance of woods that are brimming with life in
> this burgeoning season, I feel as though I can make up for some of the unhealthy habits I have pursued in my daily life.
> This time spent communing with nature warms my heart and strengthens my resistance to sickness.
> 
> This holiday season, people are nervous about other people's coughs and sneezes, but Monday was Greenery Day.
> Although it is difficult to avoid a crowd even at the summit of Mount Takaosan, worrying that one might catch a bug cannot be healthy, either.
> 
> I, for one, want to stand in the shade of big trees and buy up as many "green tickets" as I can.


http://www.asahi.com/english/Herald-asahi/TKY200905050042.html


----------



## castermaild55

*Yamabushi in Mt.Takao*













































































































http://wadaphoto.jp/maturi/maturi208.htm


----------



## castermaild55

*Mt.Takao*


----------



## ThaiSiamese

castermaild55 said:


>


Great view. Tokyo skyline looks awesome.


----------



## duskdawn

Tokyo is the city next on my list to visit. I have to go there.


----------



## Skybean

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisjongkind/page1/


----------



## armael

ThaiSiamese said:


> Great view. Tokyo skyline looks awesome.














It’s like the never ending skyline from east to west, it is so massive, I think it needs a building that would stand out from the others like a Burj Dubai but Japanese version.


----------



## armael

I do not see Tokyo tower from here..


----------



## Parisian Girl

Outstanding! Beautiful photos...:drool:


----------



## Unsing

armael said:


> I do not see Tokyo tower from here..


Actually you do.


----------



## armael

Unsing said:


> Actually you do.


hey you’re right, I see the tiny elongated speckle with the white and red stripes and I can also see the sub-cities of Shibuya, Shinjuku if I’m mistaking.


----------



## xavarreiro

good photos


----------



## christos-greece

This photo of Tokyo, is indeed amazing, very nice:


>


----------



## gsdgssd

orgasm:clown:


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## christos-greece

Fireworks photos are very nice


----------



## Fox-Tale

花火綺麗ですね～


----------



## NorteN

I love Tokyo:banana:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## castermaild55

Amazing night view of Tokyo


----------



## castermaild55

TOKYO COLORS


----------



## Rank123

The quality of the shops actually exist is more important than those lights in the night view. 
It seems a lot of money spent for those meaningless boring buildings. 
I'm sure that Tokyo is nearly bankrupt.


----------



## jutinyoung

i have learned very much about tokyo,now i wish i could have a practical travel to tokyo, tokyo is the no1 amazing city in my mind .


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

You know...The first cities appeared in Mesopotomia back in +- 3000 bC. Since than, the world saw so many cities born in all its continents, but, I think ( you can say I'm mad...) that is in Tokio that the men really learnt how to live ( and live together with it) in the city.


----------



## japanese001




----------



## japanese001




----------



## dajumper

armael said:


> It’s like the never ending skyline from east to west, it is so massive, I think it needs a building that would stand out from the others like a Burj Dubai but Japanese version.



Your answer would be the new Sky Tree


----------



## Gordion

My favourate city in Asia.


----------



## xavarreiro

beautiful


----------



## Parisian Girl

Those last two shots are superb! Fantastic panoramic views of Tokyo! :cheers:


----------



## 808 state

東京は非常に美しく、近代的な都市です！驚きだ！共有をありがとう！


----------



## skyscraper03

A Great city of the Far East.
Asian cities like Tokyo, Hong Kong, Seoul, Shanghai, Beijing are all cool and amazing.
Their characters are sightly different from each other, but I would say Tokyo is the best overall for now. In 2025, maybe Shanghai.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Parisian Girl

Totally agree! Tokyo is the best city in Asia today! Has been for quite some time now I think. 

IMHO, Tokyo has it all, and speaking from my own experience, very few cities in the world can actually make claim to that!


----------



## kaiet

To tell you the truth, Tokyo has nothing.

It's popular only amongst the previous colonial Chinese and Korean people.

Why becoming like a vagrant, watering your mouth for the junks.

I am not interested in it, at all. I know what it is.


----------



## christos-greece

Last photos are really very nice, especially this:


japanese001 said:


>


----------



## BearCave

kaiet said:


> To tell you the truth, Tokyo has nothing.
> 
> It's popular only amongst the previous colonial Chinese and Korean people.
> 
> Why becoming like a vagrant, watering your mouth for the junks.
> 
> I am not interested in it, at all. I know what it is.



Obviously you are so obsessed with Tokyo. Even after your previous accounts were banned, you keep coming back to this thread with a new account.


----------



## japanese001




----------



## japanese001




----------



## japanese001




----------



## Fox-Tale

japanese001 said:


>


Wow, so many buildings underneath...where was this taken?
すごいビル群ですね！撮影された場所はどこですか？


----------



## PortoNuts

One thing that fascinates me about Tokyo is that it's so technologically advanced that they seem to be already living in a futuristic world.

Fabulous city!


----------



## Fox-Tale

New York Morning said:


> Amazing thread)
> Amazing like this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pingmag.jp/2007/07/12/strange-watermelon/



I LOLed at the large pink ribbon rather than the shape of the water melon! :lol:


----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## Shezan

lovely pics indeed


----------



## Oswald Quentin

benKen said:


>


Excellent pictures.
I am quite surprised in seeing overhead cables in a city like Tokyo.


----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## christos-greece

I cannot see your last photos @benKen


----------



## stefanguti

MaTech said:


> very interesting to have an overview of Tokio.. :cheers: thanks


Could someone maybe say or guess how much of the surface of Tokyo is covered by that model? What would the population of the model be?

thx (even for a try  )


----------



## Stockwell

wow... tokyo looks so beautiful and huge in those pictures... nice exhibition


----------



## Unsing

stefanguti said:


> Could someone maybe say or guess how much of the surface of Tokyo is covered by that model? What would the population of the model be?
> 
> thx (even for a try  )


5 central wards and half Bunkyo and Taito summed up, the population will be about 3.5 million in daytime and 1 million in nighttime. But I can't clearly see where the model ends, so I'm not sure. I didn't include the area that is shown only in satellite images and not really part of the model.


----------



## stefanguti

Thx!


----------



## benKen




----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

benKen said:


>


Night time version:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

I want it!!! I want it!!! I want it to play!!!!!:tiasd:


----------



## Hanoi_que_toi

benKen said:


>


Oh, you took these in Makuhari station right ? It reminds me of the place i had lived.. miss it


----------



## ThaiSiamese

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> Night time version:


Beautiful shot! Tokyo is a great city.


----------



## Assemblage23

^^I've used that RollerCoaster; quite an experience :banana: . It's called THUNDER DOLPHIN and it's located right next to Tokyo Dome.

It's one of the tallest in the world, it measures 84 meters and its right in the middle of the city. A must-do for any urban-lover for just USD10.00 :cheers:


----------



## benKen




----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

^^hilarious. Is the girl joking around with the old guy or serious? I don't remember Louis Vuitton bags being standard issue in the Imperial forces. And is that a kamikaze sash?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The old man its veteran of the Japanese army i guess from WWII


----------



## castermaild55

Parisian Girl said:


> COOL!!
> 
> Fantastic collection of pics again! Merci beaucoup


i found a video about kagurazaka


----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## Russel

domo, domo


----------



## TheFuturistic

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> I want it!!! I want it!!! I want it to play!!!!!:tiasd:


Too much congrete for Tokyo, I think
In Tokyo I prefer Odaiba area to Shinkjuku or Sibuya


----------



## japanese001

Delete


----------



## japanese001

Delete


----------



## japanese001

Delete


----------



## japanese001

Delete


----------



## japanese001

Delete


----------



## japanese001

Delete


----------



## Greg95100

Amazing city! I love Tokyo!!!


----------



## Assemblage23

Kudos to the Japanese for the respect they have for their cities and their level of civism. 

Cities just don't get any cleaner that this!


----------



## Imperfect Ending

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> ^^hilarious. Is the girl joking around with the old guy or serious? I don't remember Louis Vuitton bags being standard issue in the Imperial forces. And is that a kamikaze sash?


It DOES say "kaze" there doesn't it


----------



## Tourniquet

Tokyo is a hundred years in the future. :eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## castermaild55

*Kichijoji, Musashino city(1)*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kichijōji

*Kichijoji voted the most popular area to live in Tokyo* - The Mainichi Daily News


----------



## castermaild55

*Kichijoji(2)*


----------



## tomasbarlassina

exelentes fotografias de una ciudad asombrosa!


----------



## benKen




----------



## castermaild55

*Koenji（高円寺）*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kōenji

Kōenji (高円寺?) is an area of Tokyo in Suginami ward, west of Shinjuku.


----------



## castermaild55

*giant garbage claw*





tunnel under Tokyo Bay




http://www.japanprobe.com/2009/11/21/foreigners-amazed-giant-garbage-claw/
A tour of Haneda Airport




http://www.japanprobe.com/2009/10/27/a-tour-of-haneda-airport/


----------



## Blue_Sky

Love Tokyo so much


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting and nice photos as well, about Tokyo


----------



## rhotidhs7

little confusing but pretty well ordered... nice pics !


----------



## rhotidhs7

but hongkong has pollution problems and they are no spaces between high buildings... 

and oldtown of HongKong is just looks like 30yrs ago of Japan or Korea


----------



## |WTKI|

Beautiful pics of Tokyo, I will want visit it some day!


----------



## New York Morning

Amazing city!


----------



## castermaild55

*Sumida ward(1)*

tokyo lower town.....

Sumida (墨田区, Sumida-ku?) is one of the 23 special wards of Tokyo, Japan. It calls itself Sumida City in English.

As of 2008, the ward has an estimated population of 240,296 and a density of 17,480 persons per km². The total area is 13.75 km².


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sumida,_Tokyo



















































































































































pict_u_re's photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pict_u_re/


----------



## castermaild55

*Sumida ward(2)*


















































































































































pict_u_re's photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pict_u_re/


----------



## friedemann

Thanks for those impressive bird's eye views of Sumida-ku.
This district and maybe the whole east of Tokyo really needs some parks and green space.


----------



## castermaild55

*Sumida ward(3)*



friedemann said:


> Thanks for those impressive bird's eye views of Sumida-ku.
> This district and maybe the whole east of Tokyo really needs some parks and green space.










































that is why most shitamachi( lower town) houses and strees are like this


----------



## castermaild55

*Sumida ward(4)*

Apartment buildings form barrier against fire in Tokyo 













http://www.japanprobe.com/?p=12057
*Fire Tornado*
http://www.buzzle.com/articles/fire-tornado.html

about 90,000 people died in an evacuation site(160.000m2) in 1923, Great Kanto Earthquake because fire Tornado attacked there


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice aerial photos from those areas of Tokyo


----------



## castermaild55

*Japanese garden*

there are many ppl who say "tokyo is lack of green space."

The city planning in Japan doesn't advance as long as it doesn't collapse due to the earthquake or war any further.

I noticed ,as for nature, space, street , building and etc, I think Tokyo is under the fundamental of Japanese garden though it is still lack..
these fundamental of garden make a better looking and fascinated city..


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951626

as for tokyo, there are alot of green space though it can not be understood from those pics.
even sumida word,I think there are full of green in narrow street and tiny gardens







funny garden
do we really need green space?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I like the last video "gardens in Kumiyama town...": really beautiful


----------



## castermaild55

*Sugamo - Granny's Harajuku*



> Sugamo (巣鴨?) is a neighborhood in Toshima ward, Tokyo, Japan. It is well known for Jizō-dōri (地蔵通り?), a popular shopping street (shōtengai) for the older generation (the area is known as the "Harajuku of the old ladies"). It lies at the crossing point of the JR Yamanote Line and the Toei Mita railway lines, and national highway Route 17.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sugamo









































































































































































































> Especially on the 4th, 14th and 24th of each month when a special festival is held. The main street, Jizo-dori fills with street vendors, mainly catering to the elderly population. But due to the nostalgic tastes of the elderly who gather there alot of the stuff to be found is unique compared to other areas of Tokyo.


----------



## castermaild55

*Kappabashi-Kitchen district*



> Kappabashi-dori, also known just as Kappabashi (Japanese: 合羽橋) or Kitchen Town,
> is a street in Tokyo between Ueno and Asakusa which is almost entirely populated with shops supplying the restaurant trade.
> These shops sell everything from mass-produced crockery, restaurant furniture, ovens and decorations,
> through to esoteric items such as the plastic display food (sampuru) found outside Japanese restaurants.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kappabashi-dori




















Plastic food samples


----------



## quanghuynhchung

i love Tokyo


----------



## castermaild55

*Shibuya and Harajuku; night driving*


----------



## castermaild55

*Arakawa ward(1)*

As of April 1, 2008, the ward has an estimated population of 197,716 and a population density of about 18,800 persons per km². 
The total area is 10.20 km².
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arakawa,_Tokyo


----------



## castermaild55

*Arakawa ward(2)*


----------



## castermaild55

*Arakawa ward(3)*


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing photos from Tokyo once again


----------



## castermaild55

*Arakawa ward(4)*


----------



## castermaild55

*Arakawa ward(5)*

Nippori-Toneri Liner


----------



## castermaild55

*TOKYO - CRUISE*


----------



## kirtromero

tokyo, top of my to-go list


----------



## LAYZIEDOGG

This is, with no doubt, the best series of photos I've seen yet. 11/10

I've saved half of all pictures, amazing city scenes! Well done Skybean.kay:


----------



## Talks_44

Just out of words..Tokyo remains Tokyo!!


----------



## WhiteMagick

Dying to visit Tokyo!


----------



## Skybean

LAYZIEDOGG said:


> Well done Skybean.kay:


Thanks! I am in awe of these photos as well.







































































































































































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisjongkind/


----------



## TheFuturistic

The skykine of Shinkjuku on the pic above looks so grey. Its gonna be rain? 

The green line yenamote trains play a very important role in Tokyo life every day


----------



## christos-greece

I love that grey skyline view of Tokyo:


>


:cheers:


----------



## henry hill

>


Very interesting and nice picture. Of course, a wonderful city. :cheers:


----------



## benKen




----------



## LFellipe

Really great pics!!! In Tókio there are many problems about transport?
This city sweats WORK!

Thnks for sharing, amazing, awesome!


----------



## liman_drzava

^^ I don't get that impression, I believe everything is very well organized, but in a way haotic, for the 'western eye' :lol: Great thread BTW, and wonderful pics :cheers: Hope I'll visit it one day, I even started with Japanese lessons :nuts: Ohayo Gozaimasu everybody, Tokyo is awakening now


----------



## jx

liman_drzava said:


> ^^ I don't get that impression, I believe everything is very well organized, but in a way haotic, for the 'western eye' :lol: Great thread BTW, and wonderful pics :cheers: Hope I'll visit it one day, I even started with Japanese lessons :nuts: Ohayo Gozaimasu everybody, Tokyo is awakening now


Its seems chaotic in your "western eye" cause you westerners never faced with shortage of arable lands to built your civilization as your ancestors went around robbing other people's land through out history.


----------



## liman_drzava

:blahblah: :chill::chill: I come in peace :lol: and have respect for 'your civilization', but let us not discuss about history, please...


----------



## brianmoon85

jx said:


> Its seems chaotic in your "western eye" cause you westerners never faced with shortage of arable lands to built your civilization as your ancestors went around robbing other people's land through out history.


LOL that is so maddd true lol Native American Indians are actually descendants of Asians...only if the entire world knew hno:


----------



## jam5

Great thread! Are there any recent pictures of the American Compound? I lived there for four years with my parents until 1992, and I just want to see how much has changed in the nearly twenty years that has passed since we left.


----------



## henry hill

benKen said:


> http://www.yakei-kabegami.com/cgi-bin/photo2/422/16690/1024-768.jpg


This is a beautiful picture. :applause:

In this threads are better pictures than the world UPC. Congratulations gentlemen. Amazing!


----------



## moroccanboy

i love this country,


----------



## Shezan

pics in the Skybean's post are stunning :applause:


----------



## Koobideh

Someone buy a plane ticket to Tokyo for me please 
If you can pay for my hotel room that would be great too.


----------



## princess kate

y all the shots taken at night?

but the photo's u posted was nice.


----------



## New York Morning

Tokyo is outstanding! kay:


----------



## Trasokinski

I would say its one of the most interesting cities in the world. Great photos


----------



## TheFuturistic

To me the most impressive things of Tokyo are the flashes of commercial lights in Shinkjuku, Shibuya districts and common politeness of Japanese people


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome night view of Tokyo, just great:


>


----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## Jakub

Hi!

I wanted to share something I found. Did You saw this?

http://vimeo.com/4721548

4721548

http://vimeo.com/4014102

4014102

It's quite amazing. Tokyo is most impressive. This city is just like a journey into the cosmos ;] But on the other hand it is so exciting to look for that hidden order in the chaos and to feel some sensuality and normality of the life. I'm gonna visit Japan in one year to experience that spectacle and to learn architecture by example. I hope things will work out : )

Love this thread, thx!


----------



## ninjaboi

Awesome photos, loving all the tokyo shots.


----------



## Parisian Girl

Superb photos! Awesome city to photograph and a great place to discover. Tokyo makes a big impression on you on many levels IMO. :cheers:


----------



## VRS

its modern mega city...


----------



## rajesh jagetia

Geart photos.


----------



## put2004

it's very good photos, Tokyo is a must-see city in the world


----------



## christos-greece

^^ And the video above of course, are very nice


----------



## castermaild55

*hanami*


----------



## Poulos

MEGA CITY :drool:


----------



## Boba Fett22

Brilliant.


----------



## louklak NI

it's a very nice city


----------



## japanese001

*夜桜　2010 Cherry blossoms at night*


----------



## Parisian Girl

Superb photos. The Cherry Blossoms are absolutely beautiful and look incredible here at night.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The last photos are indeed absolutely beautiful and great :cheers:


----------



## castermaild55

*Back street of Shiroganedai, Minato ward(3)*


----------



## franpunk

these last pics of Tokio and the vids are lovely :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl

Love these type of photos! Wonderful small narrow streets and neighbourhoods. Everything so clean and neat. The real Tokyo/Japan imo. :cheers2:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

...Oh babe...If I were poor I don't remember...hehehehe


----------



## castermaild55

_Jiyugaoka, Meguro word_


----------



## Parisian Girl

These photos and vids are just amazing! Such pretty scenes..


----------



## castermaild55

_Denen chofu_, Ota ward


----------



## Rekarte

Wow!
Tokyo is fantastic!


----------



## japanese001

*MARUNOUCHI*


----------



## Parisian Girl

Brilliant aerial photo of Ota ward! Lots of greenery, which is very important in a city like Tokyo imo. Ota ward is the biggest of all of Tokyo's wards right? So I've heard anyway.


----------



## japanese001




----------



## castermaild55

Parisian Girl said:


> Brilliant aerial photo of Ota ward! Lots of greenery, which is very important in a city like Tokyo imo. Ota ward is the biggest of all of Tokyo's wards right? So I've heard anyway.



http://www.city.ota.tokyo.jp/streaming/shokai_video/eizou_kikou/ENGLISH.wvx

btw

*Tokyo backyard: Don't forget Tokyo's atmospheric narrow alleys*


> Tokyo may be known for its busy intersections and giant skyscrapers but Michelle Teslik likes to soak up the city's charms in the tiny little streets nestling among major areas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think about the city of Tokyo. What do you imagine? Even if you have never been there, you can picture what it might look like: the crowded intersection of Shibuya with hundreds of people crossing at once, or the four-lane streets running through Roppongi full of speeding taxis and mopeds, lined with sidewalks complete with well-dressed, fast-paced pedestrians.
> 
> 
> 
> The layers of a back road in Minato-ku. Well I've got a secret to share. All those tour groups standing in the parking lot of the Tokyo Tower and taking pictures of its massive structure have their backs turned to the most beautiful part of this city: the hidden back streets. Take a turn down one of these roads and you've entered into the most genuine view of the city. The streets are like giant sidewalks, inviting anyone to take a stroll, only needing to move to the side every so often to allow a scooter go by, or a Japanese van smaller than an American sedan to pass. To take a walk through these streets on any afternoon and absorb all the sounds, smells, and sights might mean watching an elderly Japanese woman shuffle out of a door and move quickly down the street, barely lifting her feet. Or a cat hopping out of a window and chasing after a crow its own size.
> 
> Sounds of the street
> These streets are quiet and peaceful: a contrast to the crowded main streets that lie just around a few more corners. A cry of a child might be heard for a few seconds, then fade into the direction it came from. A joyous laugh could echo through the streets and off the walls, but there is no way of telling where it originated.
> 
> Though these streets are packed full of apartments and homes, it's hard to find many people walking around. Most of the apartments have clothes hanging over the balcony banisters, bikes lining the outside walls, and occasional potted plants sitting on corner walls or porch floors. There are houses amongst the buildings, blending in with the visual chaos, and they all have uniqueness to them: a bright blue tiled wall, a beautiful wooden door, a little Rose garden. Some of the houses date back to World War II and are made of wooden shingles that might tell stories of fear, of bravery, of family, and of love -- if they could talk. The earth is hilly beneath the pavement and shops.
> 
> 
> A shortcut walk to Ebisu provides one of many enchanting glimpses of the city on a Friday night.Everything is stacked up and pieced together, using every foot of space available. Turn a corner and you could see an ivy-covered doorway sitting in contrast next to a newly built office. It all fits together like a huge mural with layers upon layers of paint, of life, of what a majority of Tokyo is.
> 
> Atmospheric life
> In the evenings smoke hangs in the back roads from the yakitori bars that are embedded in the buildings. Appetizing smells fill the air as restaurants that seat five people start to cook for the dinner crowds. Signs along the roads advertising daily specials are the only reason a person passing by would know the curtained doorway leads to a bar's beer specials or a shop selling trinkets and fruit. As the sun goes down, strings of lights and lanterns hanging across alleys and along walls take on the responsibility of lighting the way. Depending on where you are, you could catch a reflection of the Tokyo Tower lit up in a window or reflective building.
> 
> These streets are full of surprises, full of images that please eyes and stick to memories. They are the veins of this city -- pumping the life through them without complaining about being overlooked. Tourists should spend a day getting lost in their charm and filling their cameras with pictures of the pieces. These back streets are another reason to walk to work or to take a shortcut to meet friends. For the peace and contentment found drifting along these roads, they are a part of Tokyo that speaks loudly of its culture and hidden beauty.



http://www.cnngo.com/tokyo/play/tokyo-backyard-827626#ixzz0n0xIRMmN




http://www.cnngo.com/tokyo/play/tokyo-backyard-827626#ixzz0n0xIRMmN


----------



## gabrielbabb

It must be incredible living in there  i just love it


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice photo of Tokyo this one here:


>


----------



## Parisian Girl

castermaild55 said:


> http://www.city.ota.tokyo.jp/streaming/shokai_video/eizou_kikou/ENGLISH.wvx
> 
> btw
> 
> *Tokyo backyard: Don't forget Tokyo's atmospheric narrow alleys*
> 
> http://www.cnngo.com/tokyo/play/tokyo-backyard-827626#ixzz0n0xIRMmN
> 
> http://www.cnngo.com/tokyo/play/tokyo-backyard-827626#ixzz0n0xIRMmN


Thank you, castermaild55 :cheers2: Yes, wonderfully atmospheric indeed. I've always found these narrow alleys/neighbourhoods to be very charming and also very interesting in their own right.


----------



## castermaild55

*Omoide Yokocho(Memory Lane) street, Shinjuku*


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Tokio has thousands of positive things to offer, since nice streetlife to a wonderful gastronomy kay:.


----------



## Aecio

The biggest city in the world right?
Some parts look very western.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those above photos are indeed amazing


----------



## castermaild55

_Running circles round the Emperor_


----------



## castermaild55

*Higashi(east) Ikebukuro, Ikebukuro*


----------



## castermaild55

*Tokyo nostalgia*


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## Parisian Girl

Amazing, as always. Love the old lady with the _YSL_ bag!


----------



## castermaild55

*Ikebukuro*













































































































*Bangladeshi in Ikebukuro*


----------



## castermaild55

*Ikebukuro*


----------



## castermaild55

*Ikebukuro*



























































































































































*Shinjuku view from Ikebukuro*


----------



## castermaild55

*Ikebukuro view from Sunshine building*


----------



## castermaild55

*Sunshine 60,Ikebukuro -Tokyo Miniature*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Interesting and very nice videos and photos from Tokyo


----------



## castermaild55

*Ameyoko market street , Ueno*


----------



## castermaild55

*Ameyoko(2)*

The matusri changes Japanese character though it is usually calm and peaceful.

A Mikoshi goes to Ueno station through Ameyoko street


----------



## castermaild55

*Ginza nights*


----------



## castermaild55

*Shiodome(1)*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing views of Tokyo day and night


----------



## castermaild55

*Shiodome(2)*


----------



## castermaild55

*Shiodeme(3)*












From Shimbashi to toyosu night


----------



## well-done

amazing city...just ow..


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice videos of Tokyo you post castermaild...


----------



## madridhere

Tokio is simply impressive!!!!!!


----------



## castermaild55

_Oume city_











*Oume-retro street*


----------



## castermaild55

*Oume-Tokyo retro life 1*


----------



## castermaild55

*Oume-Tokyo retro life 2*


----------



## castermaild55

*Oume*


----------



## castermaild55

_Hanazono shrine- Shinjuku Power spot_


----------



## castermaild55

*Ginza's God*


----------



## castermaild55

_Ichigaya_


----------



## castermaild55

*Ichigaya*







































*From Ichigaya to Iidabashi*


----------



## castermaild55

Next station is_ Iidabashi_


----------



## castermaild55

*Tokyo Halloween-Roppongi*


----------



## Steel City Suburb

Fantastic pictures!


----------



## castermaild55

_Takanawa, minato ward_


----------



## castermaild55

*Takanawa 2*












































































































Graves of Loyal Retainers inSengakuji Temple, Takanawa


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68sQ-DzlGkU&feature=related


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting, very nice photos from Tokyo


----------



## castermaild55

_Akasaka_ *1*


----------



## castermaild55

*Akasaka 2*


----------



## castermaild55

*Tokyo and Yokohama Aerial view in 1923*


----------



## castermaild55

_Hachioji City_ *(1)*


----------



## Parisian Girl

Fantastic variety of photos here. Wonderful scenes of city life..


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## PortoNuts

Tokyo is truly a league of its own. :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those videos above are really great :cheers:


----------



## castermaild55

*Jindaiji, Chofu*


----------



## castermaild55

*Tsukiji fish market*




















sushi wating line


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photos and videos


----------



## Linguine

castermaild55 said:


> sushi wating line



Wow, large Tuna......nice video.


----------



## skyscraper03

This city with 36million population really performs as much as what the size of this should do. No, even more than that.

Yes, Tokyo is truly one of the most awesome and greatest cities created by humankind on the Earth.


----------



## madridhere

Incredible pictures and city.


----------



## castermaild55

*Asakusabashi*


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed very nice new photos from Tokyo


----------



## inno4321

What a great JAPAN! Preserve your tradition. Utmost evloved people.


----------



## castermaild55

*Daikanyama*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely, very nice new photos from Tokyo


----------



## ukiyo

>


I like how Tokyo is green at the street level


----------



## castermaild55

NihonKitty said:


> I like how Tokyo is green at the street level


Near Nakano?


----------



## castermaild55

*WASEDA*





























*Waseda university*

















































































































waseda students












* Cheering for Kabuki-cho shinjuku; Tokyo 6 unversities league cheering squads at Shinjuku*

( Meiji, Hosei, waseda, keio, rikkyo and tokyo Uni.)


----------



## castermaild55

Asakusa Hagoita-ichi fair,Japanese-style battledores market held at Asakusa Senso-ji temple on December 17-19.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

nice videos!!!!


----------



## Commandant

This is a great thread! Thank you everyone for the pics and videos. :cheers:


----------



## verzeda

http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/


----------



## eddeux

^^ :?


----------



## RKC

verzeda, those daytime aerials are just mindblowing!!!
i love those buildings, the shapes, the density, everything.


----------



## forum73

You can say it so - but we'll have to keep quite about Tokyo it will be otherwise . . . 

It's Brilliant nothing more than that. Yes that's Brilliant.

I'll wait more for . . . Brilliant street scenes.


----------



## aljuarez

where were these taken from? Nice perspective!!! 




planet65 said:


> Have some pictures at East Exit side & Shinjuku 3 chome?
> 
> The backyard is in fact West Exit. :nuts:
> 
> I am not very keen on Shinjuku, since it confuses me.
> 
> My sight when I am in Shinjuku is like black & white.
> 
> 90% is unimportant, yet I know Shinjuku very well . . .
> 
> Whereas in Roppongi, it comes the luxury places on my mind.
> 
> Shinjuku has the largest Korean town, and the second largest foreign population after Minato (Shibuya and Ikebukuro are pretty close).
> 
> It also boasts the highest crime rate in Tokyo (but to me East is worse).
> 
> The underground in Shinjuku is where no one should touch it.
> 
> Are they ready for the war or something . . . true Backyard.


----------



## baroni

ual!!


----------



## castermaild55

*View from carrot tower in setagaya*

*here*


----------



## castermaild55

*Setagaya*


----------



## castermaild55

*setagaya*


----------



## .D.

wow I'm seeing how all average Tokyo houses are so small!


----------



## castermaild55

*total floor area*



.D. said:


> wow I'm seeing how all average Tokyo houses are so small!


however, they are so rich
most ppl gave up to build own house in tokyo










Japan's......Japan's .......Japan's...USA...Britain..Frence....German
average.....own house....rent










*total floor area*/ house
Tokyo average 62m2
Osaka...............70m2
Toyama...........150m2
Japan..............95m2

It must choose contryside when you wnat to live in big house


----------



## eddeux

all by Ryo（りょう）









...from muza-chan.net


----------



## Linguine

nice shots on post #833...


----------



## SO143

Tokyo Skyline 004A by Mrmya, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux

^^ small shrine at yanagibashi








^^ in nishi-asakusa 
*all from muza-chan.net*

































*all from shibuya246.com*


----------



## SO143

why do Jpnese people live in small houses although they can afford and they can build more bigger skyscrapers?


----------



## kix111

^^because of the frequent earthquakes i guess they have to live in lowrises =/


----------



## skyscraper03

SO143 said:


> why do Jpnese people live in small houses although they can afford and they can build more bigger skyscrapers?


Japanese average house floor area is bigger than the ones in Britain and Germany according to the statistics shown on post #833.

You mean "why do people in Tokyo live in small houses"?
Because the housing price is insanely high. Think about a city the same size as Paris or London, but with 2~3 times greater population. (more than the population of entire Canada or California lives in the metro Tokyo) 



kix111 said:


> ^^because of the frequent earthquakes i guess they have to live in lowrises =/


I partially agree with you although it seems that the Haneda(Tokyo) International Airport is to blame for the height restrictions.


----------



## castermaild55

SO143 said:


> why do Jpnese people live in small houses although they can afford and they can build more bigger skyscrapers?


historically Kanto region had the great earthquakes in every 60~70 years.
last one was 1920's
it might come someday soon ^^..


Shimbashi Yakitori alley






Japanese narrow house
[dailymotion]xezwnu[/dailymotion]


----------



## castermaild55

*Japan's ultra-tiny house home video, smallest flat in the world (CNN) *




*micro houses*





*4×20 small house*







concrete /Fiber








think it would be usesd more in urburn house


----------



## castermaild55

*lost in shibuya*








































































































Walking around TOKYO -Omotesando


----------



## chuck23

^^

*iLOVETokyo*!


----------



## christos-greece

Tokyo is really a lovely, very nice city :cheers:


----------



## castermaild55

Decades ago, streetcars were a common sight all over Tokyo. However, as car ownership increased, streetcars were seen as an annoying contributor to traffic jams and streetcar lines were shut down. Today, only the Toden Arakawa streetcar line and the Tokyu Setagaya tramway line remain. 

However, as this report from “Bankisha” shows, streetcars are about to make a comeback in Tokyo

1967 Tokyo street car
[dailymotion]xh320l[/dailymotion]


This year’s Tokyo city budget includes funding for the construction of a new light rail transit (LRT) line, running from Ginza to the Harumi area of Chuo Ward.

lot of new office and apartment buildings have been built in the area over the last decade, and existing mass transit cannot meet the demands of residents. A lot of people are annoyed with having to take long walks or wait a considerable time for buses.

The report mentions some advantages of streetcar/LRT lines:

•Tracks can be set up so that the streetcars can move forward regardless of automobile traffic.
•Because streetcars can be easily brought to a halt, it is not dangerous to run a streetcar within close proximity of another streetcar. During rush hour, many streetcars can follow closely behind each other on the same track.
•In the downtown area of the French city of Strasbourg, an LRT system has replaced automobile traffic. By restricting the automobile access to the area, it has beautified the city and reduced air pollution.
•LRT lines can be a very convenient for handicapped or elderly passengers. The LRT line in Toyama city runs low to the ground and close to boarding platforms. Passengers do not need to climb up stairs to board the car, and there are no large gaps on platforms that could cause trouble for wheelchairs or carts.



http://www.japanprobe.com/2011/02/18/bringing-streetcars-back-to-ginza/


----------



## little universe

YAMAHA Ginza by Japanese Architectural Design Group Nikken Sekkei. Japanese are fascists when it comes to details. 

Images from the archidaily website by Nikken Sekkei
http://www.archdaily.com/112205/yamaha-ginza-nikken-sekkei/


----------



## castermaild55

*Todoriki, setagaya ward*

_*Todoriki Valley*_


































































































ancient grave


----------



## castermaild55

*A Moment in Tokyo ppl*


----------



## Linguine

^^

wonderful pics...nice videos..:cheers:


----------



## skyscraper03

little universe said:


> YAMAHA Ginza by Japanese Architectural Design Group Nikken Sekkei. Japanese are fascists when it comes to details.
> 
> Images from the archidaily website by Nikken Sekkei
> http://www.archdaily.com/112205/yamaha-ginza-nikken-sekkei/


I'm a fan of Yamaha's Clavinova pianos. 
Wow even their building looks gorgeous!


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## PortoNuts

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nunocardoso/4703675916/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nunocardoso/4703032501/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nunocardoso/4703680262/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux

castermaild55 said:


> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1004/1470912478_471ea595a7_b.jpg
> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1315/1470907754_6c3cee20c4_b.jpg


It's nice seeing an area of tokyo that doesn't look overcrowded and is relatively calm. Looking at the size of these homes and surroundings I'm going to have to say that they must be pretty expensive.


----------



## SO143

Here we have the bridge in question by Flownage, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Same bridge by Flownage, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Hachiko crossing by Flownage, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Another Shibuya street by Flownage, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Rainbow Bridge and Tokyo Skyline, Japan by zhszhnt, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

èđđeůx;73406577 said:


> It's nice seeing an area of tokyo that doesn't look overcrowded and is relatively calm. Looking at the size of these homes and surroundings I'm going to have to say that they must be pretty expensive.


I think those house are typical house makers made like these
cost is same in all over japan though price of tokyo's land is expensive.

http://www.sekisuihouse.co.jp/ ... emglish http://www.sekisuihouse.co.jp/english/index.html
http://www.daiwahouse.co.jp/ ...... http://www.daiwahouse.co.jp/English/index.html

http://www.panahome.jp/... http://www.panahome.jp/english/


----------



## Icover

Very stunning!!!
I love Tokyo and Japan! Hopefully, I will visit someday


----------



## Persi

Wow!! Tokyo is amazing! Keep coming.


----------



## Patrick Highrise

this thread is just awesome. But thats no surprise since TOKYO is just out of this world!! Ahhh those memories  

Keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## castermaild55

*Bunkyo ward(2)*

*Hongo*


ksg 315 by K.Suzuki, on Flickr


old unused Well by nobu313, on Flickr


tokyo drift #3 on Aug 9,2009 by fragment_scene, on Flickr


tokyo drift #11 on May 31,2009 by fragment_scene, on Flickr


金魚坂 by Silly Jilly, on Flickr


炭団坂上に向かう道で by K.Suzuki, on Flickr


鳳明館 by K.Suzuki, on Flickr


赤門 by naoyafujii, on Flickr


20110417-IMG_8472.JPG by toshworld, on Flickr


Rosy glow just before sunset. by MJ/TR (´･ω･), on Flickr


Where subway trains brought under ground by K.Suzuki, on Flickr


Blue Sky by Takanyo, on Flickr


Blue Sky by Takanyo, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

炭団坂 (Tadon-zaka) by Shin Takeuchi, on Flickr


本郷の風景 by Takanyo, on Flickr


情報学環・福武ホール by Chrischang, on Flickr


What an awesome world ! by ototadana, on Flickr


本郷 (Hongo) - Rollei 35S by Shin Takeuchi, on Flickr


菊水湯 by K.Suzuki, on Flickr


P140 炭団坂 by K.Suzuki, on Flickr


20110522_本郷給水所公苑_129 by brAin_1980, on Flickr


20110522_本郷給水所公苑_014 by brAin_1980, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

*Bunkyo ward(4)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shihhsingju/3440895632/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shihhsingju/3440091027/in/photostream/









http://userdisk.webry.biglobe.ne.jp/001/886/32/1/114407076215627369.jpg









http://blogimg.goo.ne.jp/user_image/3b/43/794aa5ce52c8eb558d66b6225e093eba.jpg









http://wasedatakatanobaba-walker.com/img/shouen1.jpg




椿山荘裏 by K.Suzuki, on Flickr


椿山荘 by Chrischang, on Flickr


椿山荘 by Chrischang, on Flickr


CIMG5440 by tnoma, on Flickr


CIMG5435 by tnoma, on Flickr


R0012467 by petite-tomo, on Flickr


Chinzan-so garden, Mejiro, Tokyo by quack_r, on Flickr


Chinzan-so garden, Mejiro, Tokyo by quack_r, on Flickr


DSCN0750 by ...Chopper..., on Flickr


DSCN0769 by ...Chopper..., on Flickr


DSCN0764 by ...Chopper..., on Flickr


Taking pictures after the ceremony by K.Suzuki, on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool

wow...look at the streets in Tokyo,they have no electric wires at all,sure they hav been all installed underground already.:nuts:


----------



## castermaild55

*Bunkyo ward(5)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rainboweyes/4450831334/



Stairs by mrhayata, on Flickr


Afternoon Restaurant by mrhayata, on Flickr


六義園 by ponpi, on Flickr


illuminated Japanese garden #2 by * Yumi *, on Flickr



entrance to the night garden by * Yumi *, on Flickr


Rikugien Gardens, Japan by takau99, on Flickr


Rikugien Gardens, Japan by takau99, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pigletmikan/4147714366/


桜吹雪 by Yakinik, on Flickr



Tokyo night scene by masaki_n, on Flickr


フォーシンズホテル｜椿山荘東京 by cazperp, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

*Bunkyo ward(6)*

Koishikawa-korakuen


Koishikawa Korakuen Garden, Tokyo by TOKYO VIEWS, on Flickr


Koishikawa Koraku-en by kanegen, on Flickr


Autumn Leaves in the Pond, Japan by takau99, on Flickr


Koishikawa Korakuen Gardens, Japan. by takau99, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bluelotus/20466995/


Flower HDR - 18 by Kabacchi, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsai_tao/4728959603/


木戸坂 by K.Suzuki, on Flickr

Rekisen park









http://risk-counselor.up.seesaa.net/image/koishikawa-park.jpg









http://image.blog.livedoor.jp/takayamataizo/imgs/d/9/d9d261a8.JPG


礫川公園 (Rekisen Park) by Shin Takeuchi, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

*Bunkyo ward(6)*


Untitled by K.Suzuki, on Flickr









http://hirohi.air-nifty.com/photos/uncategorized/2009/01/01/b20090101a.jpg









http://sazaepc-tasuke.up.seesaa.net/image/E6ABBBE69CA8E7A59EE7A4BEEFBC88E9878EE794B0E5B882EFBC89.jpg


伝通院山門 by miruisi, on Flickr


R0022229 by gen_genxx, on Flickr









http://lovelove-the-earth.cocolog-nifty.com/photos/uncategorized/2011/01/03/pa150908.jpg
http://lovelove-the-earth.cocolog-nifty.com/photos/uncategorized/2011/01/03/pa150907.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirschbrunne/2996795603/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tokyo-infidels/5507656869/in/photostream/


護国寺駅 6番出口 by K.Suzuki, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

*Shibamata, Katsushika word*











Path Japanese garden by tonyleplusmieux, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/satotakeshi/2893988815/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/imeanyou/5178557916/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/satotakeshi/5191713293/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/satotakeshi/5214127832/


葛飾　柴又　帝釈天題経寺 by confessin' QP, on Flickr


柴又帝釈天参道 by doala, on Flickr


Temple / 題経寺(だいきょうじ) by TANAKA Juuyoh (田中十洋), on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maynard/494775993/


Torasan －そろそろ旅にでるか by ogawa san, on Flickr


----------



## Commandant

Once again thank you castermaild55! These images you find are just amazing! :cheers:


----------



## KoolKool

cool photos!


----------



## aljuarez

Great finds, Caster! 
For all its reputation of a bustling concrete jungle, a very human scale and plenty of quiet spots can be found around the city.


----------



## castermaild55

aljuarez said:


> Great finds, Caster!
> For all its reputation of a bustling concrete jungle, a very human scale and plenty of quiet spots can be found around the city.


As for Bunkyo ward, this place is a town where the samurai had lived before.
There are a lot of historical buildings and gardens because there was a residence of the feudal lord in nations of Japan, too. 
. Beginning in the Meiji period, literati like Natsume Sōseki, as well as scholars and politicians have lived there. The publishing, printing, and leading-edge medical-care industries are important in the economy of Bunkyō. Most recently, the information and IT industries have flourished...

*Bunkyo ward(7)*


Tokyo View - Tokyo Dome City by cocoip, on Flickr


Tokyo Dome City by Psycho Crow, on Flickr


LaQua by AppuruPai, on Flickr


Tokyo Dome City Roller Coaster by Stéfan, on Flickr

Double Stream by spiraldelight, on Flickr


Tokyo HDR - 60 by Kabacchi, on Flickr



Alley by mrhayata, on Flickr



晩菊の小路 by K.Suzuki, on Flickr









http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1308192055.jpg









http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1308192082.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2071/1789490755_96ceacbb93_b.jpg


付属横坂 by K.Suzuki, on Flickr


Untitled by K.Suzuki, on Flickr


鳥尾坂 by K.Suzuki, on Flickr


鳥尾坂 by K.Suzuki, on Flickr


七丁目坂 by K.Suzuki, on Flickr


七丁目坂 by K.Suzuki, on Flickr



ドルフィン by K.Suzuki, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Purple Wall by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Frame by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


From Black To White by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Geometric Perspective by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Seethrough Elevator by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Yellow Space by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Gondola by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Waiting Room by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Green Tree, Blue Tree by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Peninsula Tokyo by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Step by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Lively Night by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Fluorescent House by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Spiral Staris by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Cool Space by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Bridge by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Escalator Hall by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Shadows by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


THE PENINSULA by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Devious De Beers by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Skyscraper by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Light by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Where is She ? by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Water City Tokyo by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Perspective Triangle by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Illuminated Spring by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr



Colorful Louis Vuitton by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Open Air Patio by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Citi Never Sleeps by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Tokyo :cheers:


----------



## castermaild55

Wall Perspective by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Japanese Wall by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Galleria Perspective by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Complex Architecture by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Cardboard Box by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Convexo-Concave Facade by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Tradition by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Balcony Perspective by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Japanese Spring by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Temple Architecture by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Instability by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


----------



## Омич

thanks for sharing


----------



## castermaild55

Yozakura by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Yellow Wall by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr



Green Bridge by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Bright Corner by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Flower Shop by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Rainy Night by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Blue Light by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Stepway by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Light Pole by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Floor of Fluorescent by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Tokyo Kaikan by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Shopwindow at Night by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


To The Sky by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Wall Of Lattice by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Houseboat by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

White Frame by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Nihonbashi by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Mitsukoshi by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Walk by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Black Sea, Blue Boat by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Stainless Chair by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Light Wall by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Wall Of Light by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Geometric Floor by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


About 21H30M by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Modern Platform by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Thank God, It's Friday! by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Red Line by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Goldfish in Wall by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Futuristic World by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Long Aisle by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Lamp & Chain by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Blue Roller Coaster by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Aisle by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Metallic Night by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Golden Night by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr



Ginza Night by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Summer Day Night by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Women's Back by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Asian Taste by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Mask by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Street Stand by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Sidewalk by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Shrine Entrance by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Blue Night by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


In the Shrine by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Short Rail Track by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Golden Steel by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Step to Basement by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


In the Temple Ground by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Between Buildings by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Campus Night by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Buddhist Ceremony by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Shrine by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Baseball Curve by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Wall Frame by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Party House by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Ceiling Painting by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Parent & Child by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Burning Tunnel by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Ginza Alley by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Dot by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Narrowness by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


My Name is Tokyo by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Haunted House by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Soccer Stadium by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Stair by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Bright Night Street by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Perspective by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Lighted Up Aisle by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Open Space at Night by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Main Gate by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Various Colors Night by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


After Shop Hour by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Bright Street by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Colorful Entrance by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Canal Side by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Wooden Slope by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Hemispherical Corner by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Yard by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Zebra Way by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Urban Space by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Modern Architecture by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Down Town Shop Street by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Where is Love Bite ? by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Sightseeing Spot by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Arcaded Street by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Shopping Street by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Closed Street by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Unpeopled Stair by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


P.M.23:55 by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Futuristic Night by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Arcade by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


----------



## Shapoor

Roppongi 2 Chome by guen-k, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Japanese Style Pub by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Various Lights by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Wall of Bar by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Apartment House by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Walkway by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Lighted Pavement by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Advertisement Wall by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Passage by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Blue Ground by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Counter Selling by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Winter Night Terrace by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Stairs to Black Sky by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Hamburger Shop by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


In the Building by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Tokyo Tower by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


At Night Shrine by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Sparse Space by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Stone Pavement by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Walk by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Covered with Bloom by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Welcome to Night Temple by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Japanese Gate by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Brick World by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Beyond the Gate by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Praying by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Inviting Entrance by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Nostalgic Night by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Partial Light by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Empty Bench by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

> quashlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tōkyō, the megacity that works*
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20110622/wl_asia_afp/lifestyleasiacitiestokyo
> 
> TOKYO — On a satellite image of the Earth at night, there is no brighter spot. Greater Tokyo, home to an astonishing 35 million people, is by far the biggest urban area on the planet.
> 
> The most amazing thing about it, say its many fans, is that it works.
> 
> Although Tokyo dwarfs the other top megacities of Mumbai, Mexico City, Sao Paulo and New York, it has less air pollution, noise, traffic jams, litter or crime, lots of green space and a humming public transport system.
> 
> American writer Donald Richie, who first came to Tokyo in 1947 and recently published the coffee table book "Tokyo Megacity", has dubbed Japan's massive capital and primary city the "livable megalopolis".
> 
> Many visitors marvel at the politeness and civility that, along with the nation's wealth, have helped Tokyo avoid the pitfalls of other big cities that have become polluted, noisy and dangerous urban nightmares.
> 
> Amid the neon-lit street canyons, thoroughfares for millions every day, small shrines and quaint neighbourhoods survive as oases of tranquility, largely shielded from blights such as graffiti and vandalism.
> 
> Writing for the Los Angeles Times, a correspondent recently celebrated the ballet-like choreography of up to 2,500 people moving across Shibuya's massive "scramble crossing" every time the pedestrian lights turn green.
> 
> In the fashion centre, and elsewhere in the pulsating megacity, "despite so much humanity inhabiting such a confined space, there's rarely a collision, sharp elbow, shoulder-brush or unkind word," wrote the correspondent, John M. Glionna.
> 
> On Tokyo's noodle bowl of subways, a rapid and efficient system with a smartcard pay system, most commuters respect rules of courtesy, switch their mobile phones to silent and take their rubbish home to recycle it.
> 
> Streets are rarely choked with cars because most city-dwellers don't have one, in part because they would have to own or rent a permanent parking space for it, in part because buses, trains or bicycles are viable alternatives.
> 
> Despite its best-in-class sense of order, Tokyo also has a buzz and a pulse, with cutting-edge and quirky youth fashion, design, architecture and cultural offerings that keep setting trends in Asia and beyond.
> 
> France's Michelin Guide has crowned Tokyo as the world's culinary capital, awarding it the highest number of stars, more than Paris.
> 
> Tokyo may have had its heyday when Japan was Asia's economic top dog in the 1980s and early 90s, but much of the look has survived -- as have the famously astronomical prices that keep scaring off many would-be visitors.
> 
> Japan's capital, where a watermelon can famously cost $20 or more, was the world's most expensive city for expatriates in 2010 with the exception of exorbitant Luanda in oil-rich Angola, according to consultancy Mercer.
> 
> On Mercer's Quality of Living Survey, Tokyo was number two in Asia after the city-state of Singapore -- but only number 40 worldwide, beaten mostly by smaller European and American cities, from Vienna to Vancouver.
> 
> However, trendy London-based current affairs, lifestyle and design magazine Monocle begs to differ -- last week it ranked post-March 11 disaster Tokyo as the ninth most livable city in the world , and a few years ago it placed it at number three.
> 
> "You just look at Tokyo and think it shouldn't work with so many people living together, but it does," said the magazine's Asia bureau chief Fiona Wilson. "It would be a problem everywhere else.
> 
> "It's not just the great trains. It goes beyond the functionality. It's the service, the food, the restaurants, the shopping. It's all great."
> 
> Another fan and Tokyoite, Colin Liddell, who writes for city magazine Metropolis, said the city works because of the "texture of Japanese culture", including a tendency to seek harmony not conflict.
> 
> "Ideas that would be seen as antithetical in the West can peacefully coexist in Japan," he said. "Someone in a mink coat may have no problems getting along with radical vegans and animal rights activists.
> 
> "It?s just a different intellectual ecosystem and concept of each other that magically defuses the conflicts we find unavoidable in the west."
> 
> Of course, not everyone loves Tokyo.
> 
> For some the endless city brings a sense of alienation and loneliness, captured, albeit from a foreigner's perspective, as the backdrop to the Sofia Coppola movie "Lost in Translation".
> 
> Many abhor the over-the-horizon sprawl that spreads across the Kanto plain and its often drab "Legoland"-style residential architecture.
> 
> Then there are the rivers and canals, including one at Tokyo's historic centre at Nihonbashi, that have been concreted and roofed by expressways.
> 
> There is a good reason for the drabness of much of Tokyo.
> 
> Over the past century, much of the city has been destroyed twice -- once in the 1923 Great Kanto Earthquake and again in the 1944-45 firebombings.
> 
> The March 11 earthquake and tsunami catastrophe that devastated northeast Japan once more badly rattled Tokyo, forcing hundreds of thousands to spend the night at work or walk home when the trains stopped.
> 
> The disaster, which caused several deaths, damaged buildings, emptied convenience stores and led to power outtages in Tokyo, also served as a reminder that the spectre of another "Big One" looms over the city.
> 
> This summer will be steamier than most for Tokyo's residents amid a power saving campaign that will see companies cut back on air-conditioning.
> 
> Love it or hate it, almost everyone marvels at the scale of Tokyo.
> 
> If it were a country, it would rank at about number 35 in population terms.
> 
> At the heart of it all is the Tokyo Metropolitan Government, which governs Tokyo proper with 13 million people from a skyscraper-scale town hall with a annual budget that, according to the Japan Times, equals Saudi Arabia's.
> 
> With over half the world's population now living in cities, Tokyo believes it has lessons for a crowded planet.
> 
> Last year Tokyo launched Asia's first carbon trading initiative, and the city government has pledged to cut Tokyo's greenhouse emissions by 25 percent by 2020 from 2000 levels.
> 
> Under a 10-year plan, Tokyo aims to create 1,000 hectares of new green area and plant one million roadside trees, improve air quality and aggressively push solar energy and hybrid and electric cars.
Click to expand...


----------



## castermaild55

Having a Party by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


In a Crowd by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Rainy Reflection by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Akihabara Back Street by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Neon Town by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Bar Signs by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Straight Pavement by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Urban Space by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Futuristic City Night by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Orange Road by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Night Aisle Perspective by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Urban Gap by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Dolls by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


X Light Beam by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Escalator Space by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Silver Handrail by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Entrance Gate by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Harbor by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr




After the Feast by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Shopping Street by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr

Night Iceberg by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Passage by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Metallic Object by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Metal Frame by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Galleria Facade by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Red Art Work by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Patio by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr




Tattooed Cow by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Open Wind Bells by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Omatsuri by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Midnight Stairs by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Digital Ground by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


XXXXX by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Beginning of Illumination Season by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Accessway by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Colourful Road by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Electric Drape by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Painted Ceiling by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Splendid Mansion by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Flamboyant Perspective by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Drunkard by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Urban Night by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Open Space by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Colorful City Night by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Temple Silhouette by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Digital Lights by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Toward Futuristic City by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Xmas Champ by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Temple Facade by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Red Carpet by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Rainbow by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Blue Escalator by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Futuristic Night by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Space Perspective by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Shopping Street by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Blue Lights by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Old Bridge by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Peopleless Night by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Green Night by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Waiting For You by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Old Gate by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Alley by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


C C C by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Strike a Pose by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Cool Evening by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Nuit Blanche by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Good Luck Talisman Market by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Winter Bridge by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Rest Space by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Stairs by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Fashion by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Hello Hato Bus, Hello Kitty by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Two Buildings by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Digital Fluorescent by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Urban Oasis by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


To The Gate by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Full Green Passage by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Bamboo Lantern by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Japanese Summer Night by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Oh! Matsuri by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Bright Night by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Urban Viaduct by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Fluorescent Ice Cube by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Colored River by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Pedestrian Walkway by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Roppongi Illumination by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Riot Of Color by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Rainy Illumination by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Tokyo Night by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Ginza Night by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Lonesome City by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Fortress by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr



Night Roar by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux

Castermaild much thanks for sharing these beautiful tokyo pics with us.


----------



## castermaild55

Country Tokyo by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Hopeful Japan by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Rainbow Lights by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Let's Drink by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Tokyo Historic Architecture by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Traditional Architecture by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


White Spring, White Night by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Tokyo Historical Architecture by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Night Colors by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Urban Base by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Illusory Tunnel by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Empty Cafeteria by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Buildings by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Let's Save Energy by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Under Construction by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


Lights by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

GoldenGai by The Devil in the Detail, on Flickr


Shinjuku West on a Saturday Night by The Devil in the Detail, on Flickr


Tableau by The Devil in the Detail, on Flickr


A Different Perspective by The Devil in the Detail, on Flickr


Kaitain by The Devil in the Detail, on Flickr


Shin Maru by The Devil in the Detail, on Flickr


Heart of Glass by The Devil in the Detail, on Flickr


Conic Section by The Devil in the Detail, on Flickr


Orange Light District by The Devil in the Detail, on Flickr


Barfly by The Devil in the Detail, on Flickr


Mechanical Sky by The Devil in the Detail, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Smoked Glass by The Devil in the Detail, on Flickr


Mercury Rising by The Devil in the Detail, on Flickr


OI CITY by The Devil in the Detail, on Flickr


Japanese Pub by The Devil in the Detail, on Flickr


Totem in Marunouchi by The Devil in the Detail, on Flickr


Strata by The Devil in the Detail, on Flickr


Dalmatian by The Devil in the Detail, on Flickr


Chinatown by The Devil in the Detail, on Flickr


The Core by The Devil in the Detail, on Flickr


Ironworks by The Devil in the Detail, on Flickr


#134 by Siegfried Hansen, street photography, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tokyololas/5186418756/in/set-72157623569484048








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tokyololas/2539586923/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tokyololas/4026238804/








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3003/2727324607_01f52f75d0_o.jpg


tokyo street-3 by Jackson Lee, on Flickr


Tokyo skyline by Jackson Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

fantastic photos & city of Tokyo :cheers:


----------



## castermaild55

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3004/2832750597_9a9fb6f0e6_z.jpg



Cruisin' For A Boozin' 〜酩酊巡航〜 by JRaptor, on Flickr



Party ships rolling in by jphanky08, on Flickr



yakatabune_203 by alainkun, on Flickr


yakatabune_195 by alainkun, on Flickr


yakatabune_193 by alainkun, on Flickr


Dinner Cruise by /\ltus, on Flickr


Yakatabune by tomo.matsui, on Flickr


船宿 Sumida river in Tokyo by erikomoket, on Flickr


Ancient and modern ship by erikomoket, on Flickr


Rainbow Bridge (Odaiba) by kanegen, on Flickr



屋形船に乗船 by chibirashka, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

*Hozuki ichi*


Hozuki-ichi/ほおづき市 @Asakusa by micky21, on Flickr


img141 by micky21, on Flickr


Hooduki fair @ Sensoji in Asakusa #6 by Fuyuhiko, on Flickr


A girl in pink appeared in front of the stall to take photo of dog by edmundyeo, on Flickr









http://kiyoto-midori.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_images/blog/_ca4/kiyoto-midori/20100709_IMG_3568-ee946.jpg









http://userdisk.webry.biglobe.ne.jp/016/245/21/N000/000/001/127893859048116128967_012.JPG


----------



## castermaild55

castermaild55 said:


> The nihonbashi street from Imagawa bridge to nihonbashi bridge
> 
> *Imagawa bridge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nihionbashi bridge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The nihonbashi street from Imagawa bridge to nihonbashi bridge*(1km)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Disabled people and musicians in Tokyo in 1805*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see them even today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Furoshiki bag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nihonbashi street by Hiroshige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://aki-akiaki.blogspot.com/2009/02/disabled-people-and-musicians-in-tokyo.html*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Japanese traditional bags by furoshiki







it was disciverd in 1999 in Germany










take a look
http://www.muian.com/muian10/1002p01.jpg
http://www.muian.com/muian10/1002p02.jpg
http://www.muian.com/muian10/1002p03.jpg
http://www.muian.com/muian10/1002p04.jpg
http://www.muian.com/muian10/1002p05.jpg
http://www.muian.com/muian10/1002p06.jpg


Japanese rule(law or regulation ) at that time








http://www.muian.com/muian10/1002_kousatu.jpg

*http://www.muian.com/muian10/10kidaishouran.htm*


----------



## Stockwell

Amazing pictures castermaild55, thanks for sharing.

Tokyo always surprises me!


----------



## castermaild55

*Monzen Nakacho*











Fukagawa Fudoudoh by nippongraphica, on Flickr


Fukagawa Fudoudoh by nippongraphica, on Flickr











http://www.flickr.com/photos/nakagawa/3242499573/


門前仲町 by bpchua, on Flickr


Festival by mrhayata, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tathei/3238807295/


alley of the wind-bell by ★KUNI★, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/musicasaboroso/2766022196/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/musicasaboroso/2765173183/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alfiegoodrich/4933581815/


Tomioka Hachiman Kendo by kiri-fuda, on Flickr









http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1311133328.jpg


Fukagawa Hachiman Matsuri by Tanenhaus, on Flickr


----------



## BCPacific

Absolutely incredible photos!


----------



## castermaild55

Taito ward








http://livedoor.2.blogimg.jp/bluestylecom/imgs/7/3/739c0270.jpg









http://livedoor.2.blogimg.jp/bluestylecom/imgs/9/7/9783d68d.jpg

Ginza,the most expensive price of land in Japan
$370,000/m2 though it is half price of peak









http://livedoor.2.blogimg.jp/bluestylecom/imgs/4/5/457cd1aa.jpg


----------



## castermaild55

*Yurakucho*











yurakucho_2 by pig_sorry, on Flickr


Yurakucho by Jim O'Connell, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jomiho/4601118499/in/photostream/


Yurakucho Yakitoriya and Shinkansen by localjapantimes, on Flickr


A night of drinking | Yurakucho, Tokyo by jamesjustin, on Flickr


Caption This by moogs, on Flickr


yurakucho by Cory.Lum, on Flickr


Yurakucho by Yakinik, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eb1ab/5542299887/


Brick-a-brac by JRaptor, on Flickr


Walk in the rain | Yurakucho, Tokyo by jamesjustin, on Flickr


(Y)ura(k)u Concourse by tk21hx, on Flickr


Fujiya Glass Building by rocketdogphoto, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/otarako/3968178373/



Winter Crossing by plus45, on Flickr


Afternoon walk | Yurakucho, Tokyo by jamesjustin, on Flickr

*Yurakucho Summer Izakaya*


----------



## castermaild55

*Hikarigaoka, Nerima ward*


Hikarigaoka - 光が丘駅 by turntable00000, on Flickr


光が丘公園－１ by 谦和老爹, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4591852582/in/photostream/


20091115hikarigaokakoen092 by detsugu, on Flickr


20091115hikarigaokakoen041 by detsugu, on Flickr


Main Avenue of Hikarigaoka Park, Nerima Ward, Tokyo by torode, on Flickr


PC011991.jpg by swordbreaker, on Flickr


光が丘公園 by agisay_w, on Flickr


光が丘公園 by agisay_w, on Flickr


光が丘IMA by Thinking In Photography, on Flickr


光が丘の夜景 by RacoonDog, on Flickr


symmetrical by Thinking In Photography, on Flickr


IMG_1495.JPG by bluewatersound, on Flickr


Hikarigaoka Park by cazperp, on Flickr


DSC_7533 by oppei, on Flickr


Storm's a comin' by torode, on Flickr











http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/photos/uncategorized/2009/03/07/tokyohikari09031.jpg









http://cdn-ak.f.st-hatena.com/images/fotolife/o/osobaman/20101220/20101220180132_original.jpg












Mongolian festival


----------



## eddeux

Great posts as usual castermaild.kay:


----------



## castermaild55

*TOKYO RISING*

http://www.palladiumboots.com/video/tokyo-rising#part1


----------



## Linguine

nice pics and videos....thanks for the updates.


----------



## castermaild55

power save is still kept in the night though...




before


----------



## castermaild55

*Hiroo, Shibuya ward*(1)


Hiroo Garden Hills from City Deck #3891 by Nemo's great uncle, on Flickr


広尾方面 by hatrodaki, on Flickr


入り口 by Sig., on Flickr


マンションと車 by Sig., on Flickr


Embassy of Croatia in Japan by m-louis, on Flickr


HIROO COMPLEX by TOKYO VIEWS, on Flickr


Arisugawanomiya Memorial Park, hiroo, tokyo 有栖川宮記念公園・広尾・東京 by pictureTYO, on Flickr


Untitled by titanium22, on Flickr


HIRO-O by yosshi1202, on Flickr


広尾 by shibainu, on Flickr


IMG_4261 by Ariel and Caliban, on Flickr


Hiroo by ogawa san, on Flickr


----------



## Crash_N

castermaild55 said:


> Embassy of Croatia in Japan by m-louis, on Flickr


We definitely need a better embassy" Other than that, great pics of Tokyo! :cheers:


----------



## George W. Bush

Tokyo is a miracle. I think the Japanese have the highest developed aesthetic sense for forms of all nations, it is truly amazing.


----------



## castermaild55

Crash_N said:


> We definitely need a better embassy" Other than that, great pics of Tokyo! :cheers:



The Gate of Embassy of Croatia in Japan by m-louis, on Flickr

Embassy of Croatia in Japan 








http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1316657522.png

Just check it out by google street view
*http://maps.google.co.jp/maps?q=クロア...ent=3,0x60188cb2eb3108d1:0xf11cd9b2395b6677,0*

we dont forget this


----------



## castermaild55

*Hiroo(2)*


Nishiazabu/Hiroo by hidelafoglia, on Flickr


IMG_2276.JPG by jmdaggett, on Flickr


_0015396 by Yoshinori Kikuchi, on Flickr


maserati granturismo by EbisuHapa, on Flickr


maserati granturismo by EbisuHapa, on Flickr


DSC09201 by Mattias007, on Flickr


IMGP4808 by tohru_nishimura, on Flickr


大鮪まつり by chipple, on Flickr


大鮪まつり by chipple, on Flickr


大鮪まつり by chipple, on Flickr


_MG_1665.JPG by shamam, on Flickr


tokyo-0102 by FripFrops, on Flickr


Untitled by _DamDam_, on Flickr


It's the future now. by OiMax, on Flickr









http://www.visasiv.com/_src/sc816/CIMG4757.JPG


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## .D.

mmmm what is the average height of a Japanese girl?  



> ]


----------



## Crash_N

Great videos. :cheers: for Tokyo


----------



## japanese001

Omotesando


PC040378 by koyaman3422, on Flickr


PC040394 by koyaman3422, on Flickr


PC040395 by koyaman3422, on Flickr


PC040374 by koyaman3422, on Flickr


PC040381 by koyaman3422, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Daikanyama


PC110612 by koyaman3422, on Flickr


PC110615 by koyaman3422, on Flickr


PC110617 by koyaman3422, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Total lunar eclipse over Tokyo by Aubred, on Flickr


Total lunar eclipse over Tokyo Sky Tree Tower by Aubred, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Mizumoto Park


Pond by mrhayata, on Flickr


----------



## inno4321

i love japan cities


----------



## japanese001

Ginkgo Tree by mrhayata, on Flickr


Metasequoia by mrhayata, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Girl practicing her act in Yoyogi Park by RudmerHK, on Flickr


Tokyo Rebel 2 by RudmerHK, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

2011-12-18 12.18.52 by ykunii, on Flickr


2011-12-18 12.20.24 by ykunii, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001




----------



## eddeux

I read this guy's blog frequently, great photographer:yes:

Some pics of his around Shibuya recently from shibuya246.com....




































^^Ghetto Happy Something right above BK.:laugh:


----------



## eddeux

some more from shibuya246.


----------



## japanese001

☆ Showa Kinen Park


----------



## SO143

tokyo is very modern and infrastructure is impressive :bow:


----------



## Guest

Tokyo is the future...


----------



## Rekarte

Tokyo is synonymous of metropole:cheers:


----------



## momo45

Everyone can you tell me, where Tower Record japan located in Shibuya? Thanks..


----------



## Linguine

japanese001 said:


> ☆ Showa Kinen Park



Lovely video...:cheers:


----------



## japanese001

Daikanyama Address Illumination


IMG_0094 Daikanyama Address Illumination by SkylineGTR, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Rilakkuma x Hara Donuts Shop in Tokyo by tokyofashion, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

^^ The logos in Japan are always cute.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Tokyo


----------



## japanese001

Nile Perch Harajuku Christmas Display by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Nile Perch Pink in Harajuku by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Nile Perch Vintage Cuteness by tokyofashion, on Flickr


----------



## corredor06

Tokyo is such a exciting metropolis. I would like to visit Japan.


----------



## Rekarte

*Asakusa, Tokyo*
*Feb/2011*


2011 Winter Beijing-Tokyo por llin98, no Flickr


2011 Winter Beijing-Tokyo por llin98, no Flickr


2011 Winter Beijing-Tokyo por llin98, no Flickr


2011 Winter Beijing-Tokyo por llin98, no Flickr


2011 Winter Beijing-Tokyo por llin98, no Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Moncler Aoyama Loves Daft Punk? by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Have a Sparkle Holiday! by tokyofashion, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001




----------



## castermaild55

*Tokyo suburb*

*Tama..west tokyo*


----------



## castermaild55

*Tokyo suburb*


----------



## aljuarez

Awesome images. I've just come back from my third visit to this amazing city. It's firmly my No.1city in the world. Paris is No.2 and Copenhagen No.3, if you must know... my ranking changes all the time! Except for Tokyo! :lol:


----------



## little universe

*A New House in Shibuya*

From www.archdaily.com


----------



## castermaild55

I like this one









http://put.edidomus.it/domus/binaries/imagedata/big_369975_7939_nishizawa.jpg









http://put.edidomus.it/domus/binaries/imagedata/big_369975_1689_DO1112130101.jpg


----------



## coth

little universe said:


> *A New House in Shibuya*
> 
> From www.archdaily.com


nice architecture, but entirely unpractical for living. more suits for small office.


----------



## brianmoon85

^^ Actually for Asians (since they are skinnier than the Western counterparts) I believe it's pretty practical for living and carefully
built to use limited space


----------



## royal rose1

brianmoon85 said:


> ^^ Actually for Asians (since they are skinnier than the Western counterparts) I believe it's pretty practical for living and carefully
> built to use limited space


Ummmm, I'm just as skinny as any asian and I wouldn't live in that thing. Last thing I want is to feel like I'm living in a coffin. You can use limited space in different ways. Living in any skyscraper uses limited space, and you don't have to feel like a sardine!


----------



## Linguine

cute buildings and homes...


----------



## coth

brianmoon85 said:


> ^^ Actually for Asians (since they are skinnier than the Western counterparts) I believe it's pretty practical for living and carefully
> built to use limited space


it's not about space. it's about glass, exposed life.


----------



## castermaild55

coth said:


> it's not about space. it's about glass, exposed life.


this is not a house for living^^


this one is crazy like you said
no one wants to live


----------



## little universe

^^

Always love Sou Fujimotou's designs.


----------



## little universe

Tokyo Tower by i_plus, on Flickr


Tokyo Tower by i_plus, on Flickr


Roppongi Hills by i_plus, on Flickr


Tokyo Skytree by i_plus, on Flickr


Shinjuku by i_plus, on Flickr


Sky Lounge by i_plus, on Flickr


Window by i_plus, on Flickr


Tokyo Tower by i_plus, on Flickr


Tokyo Tower and Tokyo Skytree by i_plus, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

There is not the next.

☆ TOKYO STATION


東京駅2 by Karinjpjp, on Flickr


東京駅1 by Karinjpjp, on Flickr


東京駅新駅舎 by aTTc, on Flickr


 Estación de Tokio by Gonmi, on Flickr

☆ THE TOKYO STATION HOTEL


----------



## japanese001

Yaesu entrance


東京駅,Tokyo-Station by akasaka_moon, on Flickr

Around the Tokyo Station


JPタワー by akasaka_moon, on Flickr


JPタワー by akasaka_moon, on Flickr


DSCN6271 by akasaka_moon, on Flickr


丸の内永楽ビル（iiyo!!) by akasaka_moon, on Flickr


丸の内永楽ビル（iiyo!!) by akasaka_moon, on Flickr


DSC04286 by Yasuko_, on Flickr


DSC04298 by Yasuko_, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Around the Tokyo Station


Museo Mitsubishi Ichigokan 三菱一号館美術館 by aljuarez, on Flickr


DSC06015 by Yasuko_, on Flickr


P1030047 by kermit71, on Flickr


P1030362 by kermit71, on Flickr


Café en Marunouchi 丸の内 by aljuarez, on Flickr


Café en Marunouchi 丸の内 by aljuarez, on Flickr


DSC05994 by Yasuko_, on Flickr


Sakura in Chidorigafuchi by mottock, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Chirori Statue by Sublight Monster, on Flickr


Chirori Statue - puppy by Sublight Monster, on Flickr


Chirori Statue - puppy by Sublight Monster, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

04/10/2012: Tokyo Sakura Day 09 #creative366project by Takahiro Yamamoto, on Flickr


04/06/2012: Tokyo Sakura Day 05 #creative366project by Takahiro Yamamoto, on Flickr


Tokyo Sakura Day 05 by Takahiro Yamamoto, on Flickr


04/05/2012: Day 04 #creative366project #tokyosakura2012 by Takahiro Yamamoto, on Flickr


04/07/2012: Tokyo Sakura Day 06 #creative366project #sakuraphotowalk by Takahiro Yamamoto, on Flickr


Tokyo Sakura Day 08 by Takahiro Yamamoto, on Flickr


Tokyo Sakura 2012 by Takahiro Yamamoto, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001




----------



## empireofthesun

Tokyo Skyline Sunset - 2 by Kurt_Hammond, on Flickr

Tokyo skyline by stunned, on Flickr

Tokyo Skyline at Night by Astrochuppa, on Flickr

Shinjuku skyline at night, Tokyo by P F C, on Flickr

Tokyo 2117 by tokyoform, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001




----------



## Linguine

awesome skyline shot from Tokyo....kay:


----------



## japanese001

☆ Showa Kinen Park


最後のチューリップ by Touch4155, on Flickr


渓流広場 by Touch4155, on Flickr


Tulip by Touch4155, on Flickr


最後のチューリップ by Touch4155, on Flickr


最後のチューリップ by Touch4155, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Looking for love in Kabukichō entertainment district, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Shinjuku morning - Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Harajuku girl- Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Western fashion victim of Harajuku, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Harajuku girl - Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Impractical stupid shoe victim by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Going gaga over the seals in Ueno Park Zoo, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Inside Laforet Mall - Harajuku, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Three-wheel car called "turret" - Tsukiji Fish Market, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Tokyo Department store by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Tokyo taxi by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

The pagoda of Sensō-ji, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


The pagoda of Sensō-ji, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Tokyo’s Sky Tree, officially the world’s tallest tower by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower - Nishi-Shinjuku district, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower - Nishi-Shinjuku district, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Mori Towers - Roppongi, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Inspecting tuna before the auction at Tsukiji Fish Market. Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Frolicking in Hama Rikyu gardens - Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Shiodome viewed from Hama Rikyu gardens - Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


West Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## ko7

So beautifull. Nice find.


----------



## Nacho_7

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## japanese001




----------



## UDHL

wow....wonderful pictures


----------



## castermaild55

*solamachi*


東京ソラマチ by hiroooooki, on Flickr


Neo-futuristic Place by ftomiz, on Flickr


View from the 31F of the Tokyo Solamachi by Yohei Yamashita, on Flickr


ソラマチ30Fからの景色 by yosshi1202, on Flickr


2012/05/26 by yoshiko_photo, on Flickr


2012051905 by gerard_hashiguchi, on Flickr


DSC03205 by nkyasu, on Flickr


DSC03299 by nkyasu, on Flickr


DSC03289 by nkyasu, on Flickr


DSC03186 by nkyasu, on Flickr


DSC03076 by nkyasu, on Flickr


DSC03284 by nkyasu, on Flickr


DSC03132 by nkyasu, on Flickr


TOKYO Solamachi by ebaebajpn, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hishnessmahal/7314427244/


BEER＆PUB SUPER "DRY" by hidesax, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eesti/5480573067/in/photostream/

* the view from Tokyo skytree*


TokyoSkytree013 by Kosei.S, on Flickr









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/bluestylecom/imgs/8/1/81d67575.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/bluestylecom/imgs/a/6/a6583f67.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/bluestylecom/imgs/a/6/a6021d86.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/bluestylecom/imgs/6/b/6b09d37b.jpg


----------



## Linguine

incredible images from Tokyo...:cheers2:


----------



## japanese001

The lights of the town decreased by an earthquake.


東京ヘリ夜景01284 by JuSKE, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Hibiya Park


Rose garden #2 by Yorkey&Rin, on Flickr


Rose garden by Yorkey&Rin, on Flickr


良い香り by Yorkey&Rin, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Tokyo Gate Bridge


Tokyo Gate Bridge by Yorkey&Rin, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

The University of Tokyo / Sanshiro pond


the season of new green leaves by Yorkey&Rin, on Flickr


feeding by Yorkey&Rin, on Flickr


iris by Yorkey&Rin, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

very nice pics of this amazing city


----------



## little universe

Tokyo Tower at dusk - Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Street to Shiodome, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower - Nishi-Shinjuku district, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Time out from art - National Art Center, Roppongi, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Jumbo reflection - Shinjuku, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Shinjuku - Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Tokyo architecture in Asaksa by Phil Marion, on Flickr



First light on Tokyo architecture by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Tokyo at dusk by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Reflection - Sumida River, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Tokyo architectural details by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Tokyo Convention Center by Phil Marion, on Flickr


National Art Center, Roppongi, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Spider and the Mori Building by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Tokyo lights by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Tokyo by night by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Addicted to cosplay - Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Viewing art - Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Streets of Kyoto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Traditional Papuan fashion still turns heads on trendy fashion conscious Omotosande in Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Salaryman in Shiodome, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Enjoying the view together - Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Dining as the sun sets over Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Watching Tokyo sunset by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Observation deck of the Shanghai World Financial Center by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Enjoying the sakura (cherry blossoms) - Ueno ParkTokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Shiseido corporate greeters - Shiodome,Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Traditional women and a carp in traditional Japanese garden - Senso-ji, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Salaryman - Shiodome, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Shibuya crossing - Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Friends enjoying cherry blossom season - Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Cherry blossom time in Yoyogi Park - Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Tokyo Subway by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Silly salesbear in store in Shibuya - Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

japanese001 said:


> Tokyo Gate Bridge
> 
> 
> Tokyo Gate Bridge by Yorkey&Rin, on Flickr


That's the dinosaur bridge?


----------



## little universe

Sakura - 5 by Bernard Languillier, on Flickr


Tofu moments - The cook by Bernard Languillier, on Flickr


Early summer beers by Bernard Languillier, on Flickr


Tokyos - 4 by Bernard Languillier, on Flickr


Meiji Jingu in by Bernard Languillier, on Flickr


Shinjuku lights - 2 by Bernard Languillier, on Flickr


Shinjuku lights - 1 by Bernard Languillier, on Flickr


Shinjuku Izakaya - 2 by Bernard Languillier, on Flickr


Shinjuku Izakaya - 2 by Bernard Languillier, on Flickr


Taxi! by Bernard Languillier, on Flickr


Ikegami sen by Bernard Languillier, on Flickr



Sakura - 6 by Bernard Languillier, on Flickr



Shinkansen by Bernard Languillier, on Flickr


Modern Tokyo - 1 by Bernard Languillier, on Flickr


The crossing by Bernard Languillier, on Flickr


Shinjuku panorama by Bernard Languillier, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

^^Please stop putting an old photograph intentionally many times.
I report it.


----------



## Rekarte

funny this one:lol:


----------



## castermaild55

*tokyo walking(1)*

*map; Takamatsu station(tama monorail line) to Seibu stadium*


----------



## castermaild55

*tokyo walking(2)*

*Map; Nihombashi to Senju(old Nikko Highway to Nikko)*


----------



## SebSky

Shinjuku - Looking North

Shinjuku - looking north by Seb in Japan, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper03

Still the king of metropolises.
Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## inno4321

I LOVE TOKYO


----------



## castermaild55

*tokyo walking(3)*

*Map; Tamagawa josui station to Tachikawa station*


----------



## castermaild55

*tokyo walking(4)*

*Map; Shinjuku station to shinano-machi station*


----------



## castermaild55

*tokyo walking(5)*

_*Map; Ebisu station <> Roppongi hills*_


----------



## castermaild55

*Map; Shinbashi station<> Tokyo Tower*


----------



## castermaild55

*map; Komagome sta.<> Sugamo sta.*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks for all the pics


----------



## castermaild55

*Ooi pier*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yskark/5571442300/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yskark/5571449462/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yskark/5648530796/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikecash/6598089105/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikecash/6598089105/


P6080012 by T.Kiya, on Flickr









http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/200605/05/50/b0054850_21425874.jpg









http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/200701/25/22/d0018522_2058556.jpg









http://blogimg.goo.ne.jp/user_image/43/1f/ee860e4a3c117eb8e16c810715c8fc24.jpg


----------



## castermaild55

*Mitaka, Tokyo*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/koroppy/3770689578/



Mitaka street by abuckingham, on Flickr


colorful house by microwalrus, on Flickr


atrévie by m-louis, on Flickr


井の頭恩賜公園 Inokashira Park by Daniel Shi, on Flickr



square by sekihan, on Flickr


070806_0602.jpg by tohru_nishimura, on Flickr


my town by sekihan, on Flickr


girls by sekihan, on Flickr


working by sekihan, on Flickr


IMG_7026 by Janta9G1340, on Flickr


Playing Boy in River by mrhayata, on Flickr


evening by sekihan, on Flickr


at dusk by sekihan, on Flickr






InoKashira park


----------



## castermaild55

*Mitaka(2)*









http://shinchiku.homes.co.jp/data/1600490/sale/image/0000014-2.jpg


Direcciones by SaKuRa_MLG, on Flickr


my town by sekihan, on Flickr


my town by sekihan, on Flickr


going to school by sekihan, on Flickr


not yet by sekihan, on Flickr


good day by sekihan, on Flickr


Children in Kanda River by mrhayata, on Flickr


IMGP5738 by tohru_nishimura, on Flickr


Kiki's Window. Ghibli Museum. Mitaka. by terangeree, on Flickr


三鷹 by Wuyang．五樣, on Flickr


三鷹 by Wuyang．五樣, on Flickr


三鷹 by Wuyang．五樣, on Flickr



深大寺 鬼太郎茶屋 by Daniel Shi, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/188693227/



DSC01565 by tohru_nishimura, on Flickr






driving around Mitaka


----------



## inno4321

I LOVE TOKYO


----------



## kantama

View from Roppongi Hills Mori tower 

Untitled by けんたま, on Flickr

Lego Block City by けんたま, on Flickr

Untitled by けんたま, on Flickr 

Ribbon In the sky by けんたま, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

東京, 日本。Tokyo Japan by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


東京, 日本。Tokyo Japan by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Tokyo Japan, 東京　日本 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Tokyo Japan, 東京　日本 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Tokyo Japan, 東京　日本 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


東京,日本 Tokyo, Japan by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


東京,日本 Tokyo, Japan by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


東京,日本 Tokyo, Japan by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


東京,日本 Tokyo, Japan by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


東京,日本 Tokyo, Japan by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


東京,日本 Tokyo, Japan by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

東京,日本 Tokyo, Japan by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Tokyo, Japan 東京　日本 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Tokyo, Japan/東京　日本 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


東京 日本、Tokyo Japan by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


東京 日本、Tokyo Japan by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


東京 日本、Tokyo Japan by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


東京 日本、Tokyo Japan by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


flower field 東京　日本。Tokyo Japan by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Old to New 東京　日本。Tokyo Japan by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


東京　日本。Tokyo Japan by Ari Helminen, on Flickr









http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/1883/img2499p.jpg
from slim_shady0052
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90085846&postcount=9794


Short and Winding Road by eipangan, on Flickr


Winding by alisdair jones, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

東京 日本。Tokyo Japan by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


秋葉原電気街 Akihabara,　東京　日本 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


東京. 日本. tokyo Japan by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Festival, Ueno 東京. 日本. tokyo Japan by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Tokyo Japan. 東京　日本。 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Sakura サクラ。東京 Tokyo by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


サクラ Tokyo, Japan.東京　日本。 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


サクラ Tokyo, Japan.東京　日本。 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


サクラ Sakura 東京。日本. Tokyo Japan by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


サクラ Sakura 東京。日本. Tokyo Japan by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

靖国神社.Yasukuni Shrine .東京 日本 Tokyo Japan by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Monnaka to Shibuya by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Monnaka to Shibuya by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Walking around Monnaka! 東京　日本 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


東京　日本, Tokyo Japan by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


東京　日本 Tokyo by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


5th day! まじ東京あげぽよ☆ by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


5th day! まじ東京あげぽよ☆ by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Hamarikyu Garden by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Happy,Tired, Full of Food! 幸せ、疲れた、お腹いっぱい！ by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Shopping at Nakano, Tokyo by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Evening at Kabukicho, 蕪木著 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Evening at Kabukicho, 蕪木著 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Evening at Kabukicho, 蕪木著 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Evening at Kabukicho, 蕪木著 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Evening at Kabukicho, 蕪木著 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Evening at Kabukicho, 蕪木著 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Evening at Kabukicho, 蕪木著 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Evening at Kabukicho, 蕪木著 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Evening at Kabukicho, 蕪木著 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Meiji Shrine 明治神宮 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Meiji Shrine 明治神宮 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Meiji Shrine 明治神宮 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Roppongi Hills 六本木ヒルズ by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Roppongi Hills 六本木ヒルズ by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Roppongi Hills 六本木ヒルズ by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Roppongi Hills Christmas lights 六本木ヒルズ by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Roppongi Hills Christmas lights 六本木ヒルズ by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Roppongi Hills Christmas lights 六本木ヒルズ by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Roppongi Hills Christmas lights 六本木ヒルズ by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Shōwa Kinen Park, 昭和記念公園 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Shōwa Kinen Park, 昭和記念公園 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Shōwa Kinen Park, 昭和記念公園 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Shōwa Kinen Park, 昭和記念公園 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Shōwa Kinen Park, 昭和記念公園 by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


It's Shinjuku time !! by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


----------



## kantama

Thanks for nice pics.:cheers:
Love Tokyo's　diversity.Tradition~modern~future,kitsch~sophistication,　
conservatism~Eccentrism,etc. 
Tokyo is like a galaxy.


----------



## castermaild55

Tokyo Motor Show 2011, Odaiba Big Sight by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Asakusa,Tokyo Hagoitaichi market by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Asakusa,Tokyo Hagoitaichi market by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Asakusa,Tokyo Hagoitaichi market by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Asakusa,Tokyo Hagoitaichi market by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Harajuku and OmoteSando by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Harajuku and OmoteSando by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Harajuku and OmoteSando by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Harajuku and OmoteSando by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Akihabara and Ginza by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Akihabara and Ginza by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


Akihabara and Ginza by Ari Helminen, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001




----------



## japanese001




----------



## japanese001




----------



## japanese001




----------



## japanese001




----------



## japanese001




----------



## japanese001




----------



## japanese001




----------



## japanese001




----------



## japanese001




----------



## japanese001




----------



## japanese001




----------



## japanese001




----------



## japanese001




----------



## japanese001




----------



## castermaild55

*neighborhood in rural Tokyo*

*here?*

Working as an assistant of Manga
*http://www.jamieism.com/*









http://www.jamieism.com/img/201206/tokyoneighborhood000.jpg









http://www.jamieism.com/img/201206/tokyoneighborhood01.jpg









http://www.jamieism.com/img/201206/tokyoneighborhood41.jpg









http://www.jamieism.com/img/201206/tokyoneighborhood64.jpg









http://www.jamieism.com/img/201205/walk35.jpg









http://www.jamieism.com/img/201205/walk11.jpg

Working as an assistant of Manga
*http://www.jamieism.com/*


----------



## castermaild55

*tokyo countryside*


----------



## mirah_lu

a great city


----------



## kantama

Meiji Shrine 

Meiji shrine by けんたま, on Flickr 


隔雲亭　（Kakuun-tei) imperial tea house　@Meiji shrine by けんたま, on Flickr 


Meiji shrine Iris garden by けんたま, on Flickr 


meiji shrine 清正井　kiyomasa no ido/ kiyomasa well by けんたま, on Flickr 


meiji shrine by けんたま, on Flickr


Meiji shrine by けんたま, on Flickr


Meiji shrine by けんたま, on Flickr 


Meiji Shrine by けんたま, on Flickr 


Handsome　@Meiji shrine by けんたま, on Flickr 


Meiji shrine north pond by けんたま, on Flickr 


Meiji　shrine 宝物殿 by けんたま, on Flickr


----------



## mariel699

Gorgeous pics... I want to see more


----------



## albertobusy

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## kantama

浜離宮恩賜庭園＆汐留　Hama　Royal Garden & Shiodome 


浜離宮恩賜庭園 by けんたま, on Flickr 


浜離宮恩賜庭園 by けんたま, on Flickr 


花とビル by けんたま, on Flickr 


アオスジアゲハ by けんたま, on Flickr 


花と蝶 by けんたま, on Flickr 


汐留のビルとゆりかもめ by けんたま, on Flickr 


汐留のビル by けんたま, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Kichijoji









http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/photos/uncategorized/2009/09/29/tokyomajor09091.jpg


----------



## japanese001

49453354


----------



## japanese001

◆　TOKYO STATION HOTEL


Tokyo Station by yukkiee, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001




----------



## Spurdo

R0010172 by Skyhaven99, on Flickr


SDIM0209 by Skyhaven99, on Flickr


----------



## skanny

http://www.molon.de/galleries/Japan/Tokyo/Night/


----------



## Spurdo

Intersection by Simon*N, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

IMG_8875 by Henrik Hedegaard, on Flickr


IMG_8824 by Henrik Hedegaard, on Flickr


IMG_8817 by Henrik Hedegaard, on Flickr


IMG_8821 by Henrik Hedegaard, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

^^ oh god zombies!


----------



## Spurdo

IMG_8858 by Henrik Hedegaard, on Flickr


IMG_8863 by Henrik Hedegaard, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

DSC_0100 (2) by Bobfantastic, on Flickr


DSC_0012 by Bobfantastic, on Flickr


DSC_0026 by Bobfantastic, on Flickr


DSC_0006 by Bobfantastic, on Flickr


DSC_0002 by Bobfantastic, on Flickr


DSC_1009 by Bobfantastic, on Flickr


DSC_1003 by Bobfantastic, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Day 279/366 : Tokyo Bay at Night by hidesax, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Day 278/366 : Shuto Expressway Loop Line by hidesax, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel20

Amazing skyline.


----------



## inno4321

I LIKE TOKYO AND JAPAN'S CITIES


----------



## Isopropyl

Japan simply rocks.


----------



## Spurdo

Shibuya Scramble Crossing by 路上写真家, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Tokyo Akihaba - super Potato the Shop by ShootinFR, on Flickr


Tokyo Akihabara / Akiba by ShootinFR, on Flickr


Tokyo Ueno Park by ShootinFR, on Flickr


Tokyo Ueno Park by ShootinFR, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Ochanomizu. by mr walker, on Flickr


Tokyo Akihaba - super Potato the Shop by ShootinFR, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Tokyo Station now open?


Tokyo Station by fukui_norisuke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I dont know but i will ask this: Tokyo Sky Tree is now open to public?


----------



## Spurdo

^^yes for quite a long time now. the public opening date was May 22, 2012 according to wikipedia.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks for the info then


----------



## ProdayuSlona

christos-greece said:


> I dont know but i will ask this: Tokyo Sky Tree is now open to public?


Yes. All the observation decks are open. Been there myself, it was definitely worth the wait.


----------



## japanese001

skanny said:


> I putted the source of theses pictures in the end of the post , what's the problem ?


Are you people anywhere in the country?
You do not see the countries.
What is the reason to put a dirty picture? ×_R


----------



## skanny

japanese001 said:


> Are you people anywhere in the country?
> You do not see the countries.
> What is the reason to put a dirty picture? ×_R


But what're you saying ? 
What's dirty in my posted pictures ?


----------



## robhood

skanny said:


> But what're you saying ?
> What's dirty in my posted pictures ?


Im lost too

what were wrong on those pics?:nuts:


----------



## castermaild55

robhood said:


> Im lost too
> 
> what were wrong on those pics?:nuts:



Please ignore him.


----------



## Spurdo

Untitled by Kaori Nakayama, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Shibuya Night by drkigawa, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

castermaild55 said:


> Please ignore him.


Please refrain from derogatory Mail.
[**** off]←Mail from you
Way of your post is always the same.
Stop the sub ID.


----------



## ProdayuSlona

Ugh, I miss Toyko so much


----------



## robhood

japanese001 said:


> Please refrain from derogatory Mail.
> [**** off]←Mail from you
> Way of your post is always the same.
> Stop the sub ID.


hey japanese001 are you ok?

why you sent to me a private message?
when you say to me, I'm a troll:nuts:

what happen to you?


----------



## japanese001

robhood said:


> hey japanese001 are you ok?
> 
> why you sent to me a private message?
> when you say to me, I'm a troll:nuts:
> 
> what happen to you?


>Please refrain from derogatory Mail.
[**** off]←Mail from you
Way of your post is always the same.
Stop the sub ID.

Why do you reply to this? Wonder.
[**** off] private message is sent from castermaild55.

robhood
Why are you promoting the Tokyo Olympic Games?
Japanese does not want.×_◎


----------



## ukiyo

^ 落ち着いてください。


----------



## castermaild55

*Gotanda, Shinagawa ward*












五反田・駅前02 by andy37927, on Flickr


五反田駅前 by K.Suzuki, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/miw312/2882523592/


20071123 November 006 by hirokun59, on Flickr


五反田 by Danburg Murmur, on Flickr


"五反田"Gotanda,Tokyo. by benimarudo1, on Flickr


Gotanda by Zengame, on Flickr


tokyo nights by tdub303, on Flickr


首都高速2 by Danburg Murmur, on Flickr


20070408April041 by hirokun59, on Flickr


Small path besides our hotel by Le Petit King, on Flickr


Tokyo skyline by ianbayne, on Flickr


20090404 April 079 by hirokun59, on Flickr


----------



## Homie_Puan

Awesome!


----------



## castermaild55

*Kita-Senju, Adachi ward*










北千住慕情 by c-damajical, on Flickr


kitasenju, tokyo 北千住・足立区・東京 by pictureTYO, on Flickr


北千住 by akasaka_moon, on Flickr


北千住 by akasaka_moon, on Flickr


kitasenju, tokyo 北千住・足立区・東京 by pictureTYO, on Flickr


kitasenju, tokyo 居酒屋・勝・北千住・足立区・東京 by pictureTYO, on Flickr


DSCN5568 by akasaka_moon, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sby_world/5595069552/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sby_world/5594480389/


----------



## robhood

@castermaild55

why you put those ugly pics from japan!!!:lol:

i will tell to @japanese001:nuts:


----------



## skanny

http://tokyo-sky-tree.seesaa.net/


----------



## castermaild55

skytree panorama
http://ev-cdn.digital.asahi.com/special/panorama/20120917heli_skytree/
Hama-rikyu panorama
http://ev-cdn.digital.asahi.com/special/panorama/20120917heli_takeshiba/
Shinjuku panorama
http://ev-cdn.digital.asahi.com/special/panorama/20120917heli_shinjuku/


----------



## mamc82

I can only say :drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:

I wish I could visit Tokyo someday. 

It looks as if they are always asphalting the roads, every street looks new!!


----------



## n20

Amazingly beautiful pictures in this thread!

Tokyo's got to be the most "urban" urban area in the world.


----------



## skanny

http://izuminagai.blogspot.com/2012/10/tokyo-skytree.html#.UI1GyW-IVC1

And a last one : the mytic view of shinjuku skyline with the Fuji  :










http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...97846.html#33_last-one-outturn-the-lights-off


----------



## singoone

Really nice pics. :cheers2:


----------



## Josedc

I have worked with the Japanese before. I am amazed by their work ethic and their incredible dedication to top of the line jobs; however, I could never live in Tokyo. It looks unbelievable crowded and all that advertising would give me a headache. I am sure it is an amazing place and it honors the country's fame for being technologically above any other, but personally, I would not live there.


----------



## Mr.Johnson

this is not our planet. must be fake


----------



## castermaild55

*alleyway*


Tokyo back streets by rrreese, on Flickr


路地裏 by d.i.s.k, on Flickr


五反田路地裏 by Zengame, on Flickr


Back alley of Shimokitazawa -路地裏@下北沢- by mukarin, on Flickr


back alley by d.i.s.k, on Flickr


Tokyo HDR - 97 by Kabacchi, on Flickr


Tokyo HDR - 101 by Kabacchi, on Flickr


神楽坂 4 by nobu49, on Flickr


路地裏 by photoshitaka, on Flickr


piss alley - Shinjuku by Sushicam, on Flickr


Back Alley by Guwashi999, on Flickr


Mirrored Alley, Ginza by jacob schere [reassessing pause], on Flickr


Small Tokyo Back Alley by Austin Laing, on Flickr


Back Alley by Guwashi999, on Flickr


Yakitori Street by Green Putty In My Armpit, on Flickr


Shibuya - Stairs by UnholyKnight, on Flickr


PB282919_2 by t004s, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/noisyparadise/3956878513/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/noisyparadise/3957657044/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/noisyparadise/3954873267/in/photostream/


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## castermaild55

*Old Tokyo Town..Shitamachi street*


----------



## robhood

awesome videos


----------



## castermaild55

Cat Street Shibuya Side by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Takeshita Dori on a Sunday by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Japanese Suits Unlimited by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Fun Shibuya Schoolgirls & Majolica Majorca by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Chanel Aoyama, RIP by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Harajuku Station Pink by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Center Street Umbrellas by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Fall Colors at Shinjuku Gyoen, Tokyo by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Happy New Year from Shibuya! by tokyofashion, on Flickr


One Piece & Gachapin Kigurumi, Harajuku by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Kimono Dogs, Harajuku by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Train Crossing, Yoyogi by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Cherry Blossom Karaoke, Yoyogi Park by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Cat Street Sakura by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Yoyogi Station Street Scene by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Storm Clouds at Sunset, Tokyo by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Shibuya Bridge by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Traditional Japanese Landscaping, Yoyogi Uehara by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Dogs of Harajuku by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Horseback Riding in Omotesando by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Shibuya River, Gray Version by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Meiji Jingu Shrine Torii x Docomo Building by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Cherry Blossom Girls - Spring 2011 Edition by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Gray Day in Tokyo by tokyofashion, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Clothes To Chill Not To Kill by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Jill Stuart Cafe Tokyo by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Giant Silver Hands on the Front of LaForet Harajuku by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Ly at Parco Shibuya by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Manga in the rain in Shibuya by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Pink Lanterns in Ikebukuro by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Uniqlo Shibuya, Friday Night by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Hello Kitty Figures in Harajuku by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Shibuya by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Shibuya 109 Madness by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Tokyo Christmas by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Yoyogi Park Fall Colors by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Yoyogi Park Fall Colors by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Meiji Jingu Outer Gardens Fall Colors by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Meiji Jingu Outer Gardens Fall Colors by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Meiji Jingu Outer Gardens Fall Colors by tokyofashion, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Our System is Our Own - Miyashita Park, Tokyo by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Street Art on Harajuku Dori by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Harajuku Graffiti vs Harajuku Fashion by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Old Tokyo Building by tokyofashion, on Flickr



New Shop Cat Street by tokyofashion, on Flickr


3D Girl in Shibuya by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Collect + Point Harajuku by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Forever 21 Harajuku by tokyofashion, on Flickr




MYTH OF TOMORROW by arndsan アーンド　さん, on Flickr


tokyo living room by arndsan アーンド　さん, on Flickr




Tokyo by Fahad Nasir -I'm Back- , on Flickr




COLOR OF THE NIGHT by ajpscs, on Flickr


HIS Zara? My Zara. by Rick Cogley, on Flickr


Satsuki Izakaya by Rick Cogley, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sotokanda_goro/6222518327/


----------



## skanny

http://www.laboiteverte.fr/tokyo-la-nuit-par-sato-shintaro/


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Amazing night shots!!


----------



## Isopropyl

I love those alley shots. Tokyo still looks neat.


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## PoetraDaerah

^^ great city indeed, where harmony between the traditional and modern culture unite together kay:


----------



## castermaild55

HD is better to watch





Ginza


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice videos and photos updates from Tokyo


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice videos and photos updates from Tokyo


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## castermaild55

*Tokyo station*






You might have already seen it


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## Ujeen

It's just brilliant - music, the video sequence, everything. Thanks a lot !


----------



## castermaild55

http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/bluestylecom/imgs/f/a/faca46f7.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/bluestylecom/imgs/2/f/2fc76bc6.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/bluestylecom/imgs/4/3/43d7c8d5.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/bluestylecom/imgs/d/b/db5051a1.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/bluestylecom/imgs/8/f/8f64eb69.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/bluestylecom/imgs/f/8/f855fd17.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/bluestylecom/imgs/4/9/495c8b2e.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/bluestylecom/imgs/7/4/74587d12.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/bluestylecom/imgs/f/8/f84c3ba2.jpg


Panorama>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>








http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/bluestylecom/imgs/6/0/60e23262.jpg


----------



## littleboyvn

Tokyo is so great ,so amazing


----------



## Zn Steinbach

Tokyo: The most civilized place in the world after Monaco. My admiration!


----------



## ProdayuSlona

Zn Steinbach said:


> Tokyo: The most civilized place in the world after Monaco. My admiration!



Monaco and Tokyo cannot be compared DDDDD

Monaco is a tiny semi-resort city, Tokyo is the world's biggest (and best IMO) mega city


----------



## Modern World

TOKYO is the best city in the world!!!


----------



## castermaild55

Mt.Takao


----------



## Răng Đông Ri

very cool


----------



## castermaild55

Tokyo Yakuza


----------



## castermaild55

ukiyo said:


> Now in Setagaya, the first place is carrot tower where they have a cafe on the top and you can see some views.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrot Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shinjuku Skyline





ukiyo said:


> Nakano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yokohama





ukiyo said:


> Musashi-Kosugi and Yokohama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nakano


from Ukiyo's Tokyo! pics
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1518409&page=39
tsukawasete morattayo


----------



## inno4321

I LOVE JAPAN'S CITIES VERY CLEAN AND ARRAY



ProdayuSlona said:


> Monaco and Tokyo cannot be compared DDDDD
> 
> Monaco is a tiny semi-resort city, Tokyo is the world's biggest (and best IMO) mega city





Modern World said:


> TOKYO is the best city in the world!!!


I'm agree tokyo is rule!! however green park is very shortage in tokyo. but minor problem.


----------



## castermaild55

*tokyo skytree*


----------



## castermaild55

Emergency in Tokyo





Making friends with Tokyoites


----------



## castermaild55

[dailymotion]xnp41f_japan-subways-yyy-y-tv-begin-japanology-english-japanese-culture_shortfilms[/dailymotion]

[dailymotion]xnp41m_japan-subways-yyy-y-tv-begin-japanology-english-japanese-culture_shortfilms[/dailymotion]


----------



## castermaild55

*subway and underground*

tokyo marunouchi erea

it is conected JR tokyo starion, subway otemachi, nihonbashi ,kyobashi....










osaka has much bigger one


----------



## castermaild55

Night Street - Shibuya by cocoip, on Flickr


Night Street - Kichijoji by cocoip, on Flickr


Neon Kaleidoscope by hidesax, on Flickr


Bar Name by Ballet Lausanne, on Flickr

*btw Japanese Hiragana*

[dailymotion]xnqcch_japan-hiragana-yyy-y-tv-begin-japanology-english-japanese-culture_shortfilms[/dailymotion]


[dailymotion]xnqcdm_japan-hiragana-yyy-y-tv-begin-japanology-english-japanese-culture_shortfilms[/dailymotion]


----------



## Flerovium

Tokyo is looking very outdated, grey and boxy.


----------



## robhood

Flerovium said:


> Tokyo is looking very outdated, grey and boxy.



:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:

you are very grey yourself


----------



## ProdayuSlona

Flerovium said:


> Tokyo is looking very outdated, grey and boxy.


If THIS is "boxy and outdated" for you:










I don't know what isn't...


----------



## TEBC

tokyo is amazinh


----------



## felip

BVLGARI Ginza Serpent by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Cartier Ginza Christmas by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Akihabara Building by tokyofashion, on Flickr


Shibuya Center Gai - Tokyo Christmas 2012 by tokyofashion, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Untitled by 無口阿松Amatsu, on Flickr


Untitled by kanigma, on Flickr


Akihabara by marat-x, on Flickr


Night in Akihabara by Palatinado, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Snow Storm by Manic~Mind™, on Flickr


TOKYU series 1000, #1102 at Minami-senjyu by tekken90, on Flickr


いまだ入ったことないのでいつかはと思いつつもずっと思い続けてる いや、だっていつも混んでるからさあー #tokyo #jimbocho #cafe #cityscape #sunset by huntinggirled, on Flickr


Tokyo Lonesome by 2812 photography, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Akihabara.Tokyo by chiros2012, on Flickr


DK_Japan15 by geldrik_magnussen, on Flickr


DK_Japan16 by geldrik_magnussen, on Flickr


Tsukiji Fish Market by Stefu-san, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

very nice!!


----------



## castermaild55

>


----------



## castermaild55

Kita ward










Itabashi ward


----------



## castermaild55

*Tokyo Mascot School*


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## castermaild55

*Marunouchi*


----------



## castermaild55

*Shirokane*


----------



## castermaild55

*Tokyo rent-a-thon*


----------



## robhood

TOKYO 2020
IS JAPAN COOL?


----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood

IMG_6842 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_6821 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_6814 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_6809 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_6803 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_6799 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

IMG_5977 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_5968 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_5948 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

IMG_5927 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_5920 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_5902 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_5860 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

IMG_5831 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_5828 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_5661 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

IMG_5640 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_5593 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

IMG_5496 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_5495 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_5461 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

IMG_5412 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_5398 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

IMG_5237 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_5217 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_5197 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_5163 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_5159 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_5130 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_5116 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_5092 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_5042 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

IMG_4588 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_4576 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_4555 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


IMG_4518 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr



IMG_4510 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


----------



## Atiso

Nice


----------



## aweselamat

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20130324
please vote for this...tq


----------



## user182

Tokyo is Midgard. :lol:
The night view shows the power of Tokyo's electricity.

Nice street view and showing inside. 
When you come to Tokyo, do not bear in mind of the outlook.


----------



## vraem

the city has a mix of German architecture, Norwegian and American. noticed apparently winters are harsh here

is the best city in asia in planning urbanity parameters


----------



## robhood

*Tokyo movie trailer*






by Ayu Kimiwind


----------



## robhood

*TOKYO SKYTREE time lapse 2013*






by darwinfish105


----------



## robhood

tokyo



Momo1435 said:


> 121.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 122.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 123.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 124.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 125.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 126.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 127.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 128.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 129.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 130.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> つづく


----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood

tokyo



Momo1435 said:


> 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> つづく


----------



## robhood

2013_04_12B_Tokyo_GoogleHQ_View_select_001_HD by Nigal Raymond, on Flickr


2013_04_12B_Tokyo_GoogleHQ_View_select_002_HD by Nigal Raymond, on Flickr


----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood

KITTE by nihoncha, on Flickr


KITTE by nihoncha, on Flickr


KITTE by nihoncha, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

IMG_5322 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr



IMG_5315 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr



IMG_5276 by Laruse Junior, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

Skytree Blue Hour by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice new photos from Tokyo


----------



## robhood

Before Sunset from the Park Hyatt, looking South-East by DW from the Peg, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

two-tower [email protected] by tarox1234, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

Tokyo 
by Kimiwind1184



Kimiwind1184 said:


> Tokyo is a city of love. Tokyo is a city where you can have your wet dreams awake. The charm of Tokyo never ends. And for me personally, it's the greatest city on earth.
> 
> To summarize, everything is in there, everything.
> 
> I spent there five days. I will post my photos chronically and in order so followers can track and understand the trip much better.
> 
> As always, comments are always welcomed. This thread is for you, not for me .
> 
> The thread will updated regularly. Check back for more photos and stories.
> 
> So, I arrived to shibuya by dusk, coming all the way from Yokohama.
> 
> And here is the full story:
> 
> PS: all the photos are not processed, very raw.
> 
> *DAY 1 *
> 
> *SHIBUYA HARAJUKU SHINJUKU*
> 
> *SHIBUYA:*


----------



## Spurdo

Sunset Over Shinjuku by hidesax, on Flickr


----------



## Marioma

Tokyo skyline from the Metropolitan Government Building von Noel Morata auf Flickr


----------



## robhood

tokyo city life


----------



## little universe

Cloudy evening at the Shinjuku Station by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


A Rainy Scene in Tokyo by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


Robots in the Streets of Tokyo! by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


Girls in Tokyo by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


The Endless Night Streets of Tokyo by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


View from the Google Offices in Downtown Tokyo by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr
​


----------



## Guest

This thread hurts. Stings right in the heart. You may leave Tokyo but Tokyo will never leave you.


----------



## hamasaki

http://photohito.com/photo/1834550/









http://photohito.com/photo/1842956/


----------



## hamasaki

http://photohito.com/photo/2331539/









http://photohito.com/photo/2308985/









http://photohito.com/photo/2590688/


----------



## little universe

Roppongi Skyline by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Helicopters over Shinjuku by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Trains in Shinagawa by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Untitled by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Sunrise from Senju Motomachi v.2 by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Skytree from Mukojima by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Untitled by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Shinjuku from Sunshine 60 by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

Sounds Good by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Taxi in Ginza by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Fujiya Building by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Untitled by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Untitled by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Untitled by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

Tokyo Tower Sunset by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Untitled by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Classic Tokyo Metropolitan Government Building by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Sompo Japan Building by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Untitled by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


The Tokyo Towers Skyline by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Tokyo Metropolitan Expressway / Mori Tower by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Untitled by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr​


----------



## kevo123

Tokyo is colorful, vibrant and everything that is great!


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## skanny

Unique video :


----------



## robhood

nice


----------



## skanny

http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/


----------



## Atiso

Nice ^^


----------



## Yellow Fever

Skytree and Chikara Meshi by lestaylorphoto, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

by jamesjustin on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Tokyo Sunset aerial view by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

Kōshū Kaidō aerial view by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

Monorail in Shibaura by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Marunouchi & Chiyoda aerial view by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Shinjuku power stream by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Untitled by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Tokyo Skytree at night by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Roppongi Stream by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

渋谷 by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Rainbow Bridge by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Skytree Sunrise by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Tokyo Panorama by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Rainbow Bridge and Hamazakibashi JCT by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## geloboi0830

*Tokyo Station*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/yoneyama/8105179335/


----------



## Denjiro

おくじょう by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Tsukiji by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Tokyo Skyline by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## castermaild55




----------



## FAAN

Tokyo Skyline by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Tsukiji by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Rainbow Bridge and Hamazakibashi JCT by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Tokyo with Mt. Fuji by nubero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Tokyo guys


----------



## Denjiro

Shinjuku Pano by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## peterklamka

incredible images. was there in the navy


----------



## castermaild55

*backstreet　small factory*

there are many small factories in Ota ward and Shitamachi 
































http://naka54ori56zang66.cocolog-nifty.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/06/19/imgp5291_3.jpg









http://naka54ori56zang66.cocolog-nifty.com/blog/files/IMGP8081.jpg


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## Denjiro

Sakura(Chidorigafuchi) by kanegen, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

東京 by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

When the Sky Turns to Orange by 45tmr, on Flickr


Twilight Blue, Tokyo by 45tmr, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Tokyo Station, West in Twilight by 45tmr, on Flickr


Ukiyo-e in Modern by 45tmr, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

Akihabara main street crossroad : 8 Feb.2014 : Akihabara snow. by rhythmsift, on Flickr


Akihabara main street crossroad : 8 Feb.2014 : Akihabara snow. by rhythmsift, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

8 Feb.2014 : Akihabara snow. by rhythmsift, on Flickr


Election speech : 8 Feb.2014 : Akihabara snow. by rhythmsift, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

8 Feb.2014 : Akihabara snow. by rhythmsift, on Flickr


8 Feb.2014 : Akihabara snow. by rhythmsift, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

More snow


Heavy snow in Tokyo by TokyoNowadays, on Flickr


Journey by Yakinik, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

P1300143.jpg by Rambalac, on Flickr


P1300175.jpg by Rambalac, on Flickr


P1300193.jpg by Rambalac, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

DSC_7584_1 by Masakazu Ejiri, on Flickr



DSC_7605_1 by Masakazu Ejiri, on Flickr


DSC_7543_1 by Masakazu Ejiri, on Flickr


----------



## UETD

i like the railway system in Tokio :cheers:


----------



## Momo1435

DSC02137.JPG by Kiryu Tsukimiya, on Flickr


DSC02148.JPG by Kiryu Tsukimiya, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

DSC02151.JPG by Kiryu Tsukimiya, on Flickr


DSC02161.JPG by Kiryu Tsukimiya, on Flickr


----------



## abdelka37

beautiful city i wan to visit inchallah


----------



## castermaild55

From Gotanda to kawasaki ; 32km long waterway









https://storage.googleapis.com/geolocationws_gm/020/139/199-F.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/a_i_blog/imgs/b/3/b3b4b8d7.jpg

















http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5076/6903183380_499408b46f_b.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5441/6903179558_2f110fa9af_b.jpg









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6003/5948966675_914b7a2c33_b.jpg









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6123/5949466282_58f4a12b20_b.jpg


----------



## castermaild55

*Tsukudajima*









http://tokuhain.chuo-kanko.or.jp/2012/08/08/IMG_5879colcomp.JPG









https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-msYecRxlmw8/UAFvqn84xEI/AAAAAAAAGOU/w6Zyoepj31Y/s800/_MG_5976.JPG









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7193/6863252555_7898c2e3be_b.jpg









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4119/4884079279_b1c53c5609_b.jpg









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4076/4884681632_feeb368429_b.jpg









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4102/4872065710_5254f87132_b.jpg









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6101/6234266902_ae4c93037c_o.jpg











http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7045/6866925650_d51be4ed40_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8094/8453313960_2954a0afa9_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3817/9292972238_517c94d6a5_b.jpg


----------



## Denjiro

Dusk at Seaside Top World Trade Centre Tokyo by andysim65, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Tokyo :cheers:


----------



## Momo1435

More winter images.


Untitled by joji sasaki, on Flickr


Untitled by joji sasaki, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

White Tokyo (3) by sekineR2000, on Flickr


White Tokyo (6) by sekineR2000, on Flickr


White Tokyo (9) by sekineR2000, on Flickr


----------



## luclasaw

I love this city,snowfall but a warm winter that can can go outside for a walking....


----------



## castermaild55

*Roppongi*







































http://blogimg.goo.ne.jp/user_image/10/d4/204cec552498838a65c72914d315b88a.jpg











http://mountain-ma.com/shin/files/2013/01/IMG_8643.jpg















http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7147/6515487097_2edf286c41_b.jpg


----------



## Denjiro

The evening city view (Featuring Tokyo Tower) by Masa_N, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

*Fukagawa*

Fukagawa is a neighborhood in Tokyo's Koto ward, just 3km east of the Imperial Palace and Tokyo Station, and across the Sumida River.
Fukagawa began life as a merchant district in the old city of Edo, and much of what is worth visiting today harks back to those merchant beginnings. The present mood of the area is reflected in its surroundings: spacious, clean, subdued in color and somewhat old, but with very few rough edges. For the visitor its main draw is its parks and temples








[/url]



































http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4102/4888131186_5e07494e26_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice new updates from Tokyo :cheers:


----------



## castermaild55

*Futako-Tamagawa aka NicoTama*




















http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/bluestylecom/imgs/0/8/08e679c2.jpg























http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8016/7357079618_a406b7578b_o.jpg



















http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2551/3846863777_cbb237d27d_b.jpg




















http://blogimg.goo.ne.jp/user_image/3d/95/ebc31bc22e868533b9749d3b9b9b9334.jpg









http://blogimg.goo.ne.jp/user_image/53/f7/21519e6e966bb46d83b718d988917508.jpg









http://futako-note.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/IMGP2172.jpg


----------



## castermaild55

2011


----------



## castermaild55

*Ningyocho*

Ningiyoucho is a town with the history made in the Edo era.
It opened, and Edo Kabuki of the Nakamura seat prospered puppet play house again as the town which gathered a lot of the puppeteer.
Ningyo means doll..Doll town

















http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6189/6081236798_330bfd5a4f_b.jpg

















http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7432/9669458021_c942bec5b0_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7222/7334225674_2af07c587c_b.jpg















http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2805/9669461271_681f289c64_b.jpg











it starts about Ningyo-cho from 18:00


----------



## castermaild55

*Ikegami line*


----------



## japanese001

★　*Tokyo Disney Resort®*


----------



## japanese001

★　SANRIO PUROLAND


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates (videos) about Tokyo


----------



## robhood




----------



## castermaild55

Jiyugaoka


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## castermaild55




----------



## kamranali

Speechless. Ultimate urban experience.


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## castermaild55




----------



## castermaild55




----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates from Tokyo :cheers:


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## castermaild55

*Zojo-ji*

San'en-zan Zōjō-ji (三縁山増上寺 San'en-zan Zōjō-ji?) is a Buddhist temple in the Shiba neighborhood of Minato, Tokyo, Japan. It is the Great Main Temple of the Chinzei branch of Jōdo-shū Buddhism. The main image is of Amida Buddha. The founder of Zōjō-ji was Yūyo Shōsō (酉誉聖聡).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zōjō-ji

100413-01 by jien_s, on Flickr


増上寺@lieca d-lux4 by junb0u, on Flickr

Codes of Temple by H. Samuel S., on Flickr

IMG_0989 by Mister Q., on Flickr

IMG_20130322_093120 by hirono-lee, on Flickr

DSC_0103 by nurari_hyon, on Flickr

芝大門にて by kTomoyuki, on Flickr


----------



## abdelka37

amazing city i think its the best city in the world i want to visit tokyo


----------



## castermaild55

*akasaka*

Akasaka by *_*, on Flickr

A neighbourhood, Akasaka I think. by jeffbart, on Flickr

Tokyo sunset by Mark Burdett, on Flickr

赤坂 うまや by Jun.Ohashi, on Flickr

Akasaka at-a Night-a by Nemashou!, on Flickr

tokyo - akasaka first glimpses 4 by Doctor Casino, on Flickr

tokyo - akasaka morning misc 2 by Doctor Casino, on Flickr

img13 by kajaki2013, on Flickr

img04 by kajaki2013, on Flickr

img32 by kajaki2013, on Flickr

img10 by kajaki2013, on Flickr

img08 by kajaki2013, on Flickr

evening by Donky_Tramp, on Flickr

HOUDOJI -akasaka- by Donky_Tramp, on Flickr

Akasaka_2 by SoundGene, on Flickr

img17 by kajaki2013, on Flickr

赤坂氷川神社 by yto, on Flickr

赤坂見附交差点 by f.takeuchi, on Flickr

Taxi passes by by Eric Flexyourhead, on Flickr

Looking down on Akasaka by tokyololas, on Flickr

Magic Hour in Tokyo by petzzz21, on Flickr

monolith by tetsuo5, on Flickr

20110209 by ☆_moyoco_☆, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

cherry blossom blooming by Mr.X12001, on Flickr
Train and TOKYO SKYTREE by Keisuke0079, on Flickr
Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower by partita1955, on Flickr
Untitled by unowhat, on Flickr








東急プラザ 表参道原宿 by Yoshikawa Hiroyuki, on Flickr
Untitled by graffitiguys, on Flickr
Uncommon Places 135 by Harimau Kayu (AKA Sumatra-Tiger), on Flickr
Buildings by somazeon, on Flickr
Untitled by graffitiguys, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

*Akasaka*

Tokyo Urban Landscapes #119 by tt64jp, on Flickr

Akasaka Palace by Dick Thomas Johnson, on Flickr

#9052 Akasaka Guest House (迎賓館) by Nemo's great uncle, on Flickr

迎賓館 / The Guesthouse by tarawo, on Flickr

Suntory Hall, Tōkyō - main entrance I by Holger*, on Flickr

Akasaka Neighborhood 17 by David OMalley, on Flickr

Akasaka Neighborhood 15 by David OMalley, on Flickr

Tomod's by jun560, on Flickr

Motoakasaka(2011.8.26) - 2 by saname777, on Flickr

Sakura Café #6309 by Nemo's great uncle, on Flickr

DSC09809.jpg by ntstnori, on Flickr

P1220052 by Hikosaemon, on Flickr


















https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3802/13654657135_3b19a5cb4f_b.jpg

tutelary shrine　of imperial and Edo castle


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## Hypothalamus

> Tomod's by jun560, on Flickr



:nuts:


----------



## The Boy David

A shot I took last year from the building next to the Sky Tree, looking out over Shinjuku and Mt Fuji at sunset.









Fuji San and Tokyo, as the Sunday Sun Sets


----------



## Atiso

Very nice


----------



## castermaild55

*Yoshiwara*



> Yoshiwara (吉原) was a famous yūkaku (遊廓、遊郭?, pleasure district, red-light district) in Edo, present-day Tōkyō, Japan.
> 
> In the early 17th century, there was widespread male and female prostitution throughout the cities of Kyoto, Edo, and Osaka. To counter this, an order of Tokugawa Hidetada of the Tokugawa shogunate restricted prostitution to designated city districts. These districts were Shimabara for Kyōto (1640[1]), Shinmachi for Ōsaka (1624–1644[1]) and Yoshiwara for Edo (1617[1]). A leading motive for the establishment of these districts was the Tokugawa shogunate attempt to prevent the nouveau riche chōnin (townsmen) from engaging in political intrigue.[1]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yoshiwara













20130518-IMG_2432.jpg by toshworld, on Flickr


Soap Land：吉原 by love_child_kyoto, on Flickr

2013 Apr 13: Ichiyo-zakura festival / 一葉桜まつり by fum-my, on Flickr

2014 Apr 12: 江戸吉原おいらん道中 by fum-my, on Flickr

2014 Apr 12: 江戸吉原おいらん道中 by fum-my, on Flickr


Old Yoshiwara
東映京都スタジオ by A7design1, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## castermaild55




----------



## castermaild55




----------



## castermaild55

Akihabara 

Akihabara woman by Jоhannes, on Flickr

Akihabara Parts Bin by Telstar Logistics, on Flickr

Parts by Rexxar', on Flickr

Parts by alisdair jones, on Flickr

Akihabara, electronic parts by pipesdreams, on Flickr

Akihabara, Tokyo アキバ 秋葉原 by rc!, on Flickr

PICT2735 by Yohei Morita, on Flickr


Akihabara Shops 6 by Danny Choo, on Flickr

Parts of Parts I by jacob schere [in the 03 strategically planning], on Flickr

Akihabara Shops 13 by Danny Choo, on Flickr

Parts by Sjors Provoost, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/flapjax_at_midnite/7999277763


----------



## hsark

great photos one of the hardest cities to capture in one shot thanks to urban sprawl


----------



## castermaild55

Shibuya you have never seen （3 years ago)


----------



## castermaild55

Kichijoji


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## aljuarez

EXCELLENT WORK, Caster!!
Tokyo is the only city where, having visited four times in the recent past, I get the feeling that I've truly only scratched the surface.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

東京スカイツリー by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

*Marunouchi*


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## castermaild55

The Embassy Take on Tokyo Pt 1: Austria and Spain






The Embassy Take on Tokyo Pt 2: Uruguay and Mexico


----------



## Сталин

One thing Tokyo needs is more supertalls.


----------



## castermaild55

Сталин;119332771 said:


> One thing Tokyo needs is more supertalls.


as a nice skyline, it might need more supertalls. 

東京 by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

東京大學 學生 by Yang Ming ing, on Flickr

Tokyo - 東京 by Metro Centric, on Flickr

旧中川東京大空襲犠牲者慰霊灯籠流し。Old Nakagawa Tokyo air raid victims memorial Toronagashi by kota-G, on Flickr

東京タワー by enebisu, on Flickr


339: 12/04/2012: Galleria, Tokyo Opera City 東京オペラシティ by Takahiro Yamamoto, on Flickr

[Explored] 本郷雪景 東京大学 銀杏並木 | Main Street, The University of Tokyo by Takanyo, on Flickr

東京 by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Tokyo Skytree (東京スカイツリー) at Night in Autumn in Tokyo (東京) Japan by TOTORORO.RORO, on Flickr

東京 (Tokyo) by Bananocrate - バナノクラテ, on Flickr

東京スカイツリーと浅草寺　Tokyo Sky Tree and Senso-ji by ELCAN KE-7A, on Flickr

Direct from Tsukiji Market - 東京HDR by ryuyama36, on Flickr

東京 TOKYO 新宿 _DSC3259 by aki*3, on Flickr


Animated Fantasy Tokyo by toranosuke, on Flickr

東京 by Jon. Ellis, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

windows by tamjpn, on Flickr

Hazy skyline of Tokyo -- Nikon D800E by hidesax, on Flickr


Untitled by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

Tokyo sunset in b&w by antonioVi (Antonio Vidigal), on Flickr

Espiant / Spying by SBA73, on Flickr

Roler Coaster Favorite Ride by Sprengben [why not get a friend], on Flickr

Shinjuku by Sprengben [why not get a friend], on Flickr

Ball of Fire by DILLEmma Photography, on Flickr

Platanus(Shinjyuku Gyoen) by kanegen, on Flickr

Ginza Nights by jphanky08, on Flickr

Little Girls Going to School by shannonrossalbers, on Flickr

the line (a very small part of it) by JKG II, on Flickr

想念日本 by yui503cx, on Flickr

A different perspective! by thefascinatingeveryday, on Flickr

Tokyo - Family Arcade, Odaiba Island by burning_man, on Flickr

Hanazono Shrine by personal note, on Flickr

Ohhh Tokyo how I love thee by Sprengben [why not get a friend], on Flickr

Sunset over Tokyo by RyanMussbacher, on Flickr

General view of The National Art Center, Tokyo (国立新美術館) by christinayan01, on Flickr

endless horizon by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr

the endless lights by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr

Festival by Box of Badgers, on Flickr

amazing clear sky after 'typhoon' by Super*Junk, on Flickr

from the train, Tokyo by rafax1977, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## nostalgy

http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/136268.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/136268.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/136268.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/136268.html#cutid1


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## castermaild55

Tokyo 3384 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3389 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3388 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3383 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3379 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3378 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3369 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3352 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3340 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3332 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3328 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3311 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3310 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3309 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3307 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3291 by tokyoform, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Tokyo 3304 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3300 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3295 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3287 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3285 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3273 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3274 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3272 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3269 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3260 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3257 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3258 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3256 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3253 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3250 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3240 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3243 by tokyoform, on Flickr



Tokyo 3226 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3225 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3221 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3212 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3211 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3208 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3204 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3202 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3193 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3234 by tokyoform, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Tokyo 3187 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3186 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3176 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3170 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3161 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3138 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3109 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3059 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3085 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3061 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3058 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3049 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3037 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3024 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3025 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3022 by tokyoform, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Yoyogi by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

Edobashi 3520 Panorama by kbaranowski, on Flickr

TOKYO March by Y.Fujii, on Flickr

御茶ノ水駅 by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

竹芝駅 by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

highway-ensemble-20130605 by kenmainr, on Flickr

あさくさ by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

Shinjuku Kabuki-Cho by Dom Garcia, on Flickr

Akihabara West 2 by Dom Garcia, on Flickr

Tokyo Metropolitan Building by kirainet, on Flickr

Where are the streets? by davidcl0nel, on Flickr

Tokyo roofs by Arutemu, on Flickr


Crossing a Railroad by hidesax, on Flickr

Tokyo 6:20 PM by Meg Foto Japão, on Flickr

Tokyo Cityscape by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

City Lights / 街の明かり by Takahiro Yamamoto, on Flickr

東京二夜 / Nights in Tokyo by Takahiro Yamamoto, on Flickr

Rainbow Brdige by Takahiro Yamamoto, on Flickr



Tokyo cityscape, HDR by Arutemu, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Apartment House by guen-k, on Flickr

Iidabashi Station / 飯田橋駅 #01 by marumeganechan, on Flickr

明治神宮 by vr4msbfr, on Flickr

しんじゅく by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

渋谷 by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Saturday morning, Tokyo by Arutemu, on Flickr

Lights by Clement Serrat, on Flickr


Higashi-Shimbashi by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

Untitled by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

Tokyo by tk21hx, on Flickr

Sky Tree by tk21hx, on Flickr


Untitled by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

shinjuku valley by TommyOshima, on Flickr

Skytree Skyline by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Panorama from Yahiro by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

Marunouchi & Chiyoda aerial view by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Donkie

Nice pics but this is Hong kong


----------



## castermaild55

Tokyo Metropolitan Government Buildings in the Olympics Colors by Takahiro Yamamoto, on Flickr

DSC08355 - Tokyo West by gcD600, on Flickr

Tokyo Under Construction by Suzuki san, on Flickr









https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8440/7990697951_75d3e97ca3_b.jpg

NTT Docomo Yoyogi Building and Shinjuku Skyscraper by Yoshikazu TAKADA, on Flickr

Shinjuku Daylight Panorama by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

新宿御苑 by 黃熱, on Flickr

夜のスカイツリー Tokyo Sky Tree by Alpha 2008, on Flickr

Urban Glow by Suzuki san, on Flickr

Lights by Takahiro Yamamoto, on Flickr

Metropolitan Milkyway by uemii2010, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Village of Azalea(shiobune kannon) by karakutaia, on Flickr










https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3922/14193146467_6c940821cf_b.jpg

Firing range・射劇場 by SandoCap, on Flickr

Please Keep Out by littlekiss☆ (Trying to catch up), on Flickr

Inshu-Ikeda Daimyo Mansion's Black Gate (Explored) by Rekishi no Tabi, on Flickr









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3767/14253616271_86d6b61a82_b.jpg

Sanja Matsuri by Yoshikazu TAKADA, on Flickr

Kinshi Park midnight (深夜の錦糸公園) by christinayan01, on Flickr

Tokyo - 64 [Explored] by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr

A S p a c e O d d i t y by AnthonyGinmanPhotography, on Flickr

Otsuka Awaodori by Yotta1000, on Flickr

Kaminarimon After Hours by Rekishi no Tabi, on Flickr

SML_140702_JPN_0714 by ✈ Sean Marc Lee 李子仁, on Flickr

a moment's pause by 1/4th, on Flickr

Tokyo Street Snap by tomoike_2525, on Flickr









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2907/14446684831_c40da1f385_b.jpg

tales of tokyo #43 by fotobananas, on Flickr

のんべい横丁 by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

Shiodome Monorail 3904 by kbaranowski, on Flickr


From my window. by Simone Maroncelli, on Flickr

Tokyo Cityscape by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

Shiodome Night Walk by Apricot Cafe, on Flickr

Tokyo Cityscape by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Rainy Streets by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7448/13916721009_40de281500_b.jpg









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14022940674

Hggg!! by Yakinik, on Flickr

A street under cherry blossoms by taketan (Takeshi Tanaka), on Flickr

Jewels of Aoyama by marco ferrarin, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kenichi_ogu/13797864944/in/photostream/

Chidorigafuchi (Tokyo). Cherry blossoms at night. by k takashi, on Flickr

Asakusa by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

Window by Copel.K, on Flickr

Kabuki-za Theater by Copel.K, on Flickr

New Transit Yurikamome Tunnel Under Rainbow Bridge in Tokyo Japan by TOTORORO.RORO, on Flickr

Tokyo Bridges by golfztudio, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12767968625

Asakusa Denpoin-dori (浅草 伝法院通り) at Twilight in Tokyo Japan by TOTORORO.RORO, on Flickr

snow falling on Tokyo Station by ymk.sato, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/maddoc2003jp/12514575904

Sakura Tree on the Wall by hidesax, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kota-g/13871169523










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13980819422


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## castermaild55

Omotesando Dori, Closed by Snow by tokyofashion, on Flickr

Omotesando (表参道) with Holiday Lights at Harajuku (原宿) in Tokyo (東京) Japan by TOTORORO.RORO, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/soshiro/6689277489/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/spicio/12133535625



Untitled by feel_so_happy, on Flickr

Omotesando,Tokyo - Illuminations by namhdyk, on Flickr

Omotesando (表参道) by どこでもいっしょ, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yskark/15686025766

Tokyo (Omotesando) by k takashi, on Flickr



ON_201312_44 by SatoKXy, on Flickr

Winter night by basilimobile, on Flickr

Lonely in Omotesando by jimmyxpark, on Flickr

Omotesando by m-s-y, on Flickr

Omotesando 5pm by Nokton, on Flickr

Omotesando (1) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr

Omotesando -bell symphony- by golden.punk.arrow, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

*Tokyo Samba in asakusa*

- edit


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## castermaild55




----------



## castermaild55




----------



## vogriphach

Best places to see autumn colors in Tokyo

Took some autumn photos of Tokyo during a recent visit. More can be found here:
http://iwandered.net/2014/12/20/autumn-viewing-spots-in-tokyo/


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Tokyo 3431 by tokyoform, on Flickr










Tokyo 3438 by tokyoform, on Flickr










Tokyo 3287 by tokyoform, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

The Year Ahead by Suzuki san, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

*Inagi city, Tokyo*


> Inagi (稲城市 Inagi-shi?) is a city located in Tokyo Metropolis, Japan. The city was founded on November 1, 1971.
> 
> As of 2008, the city has an estimated population of 81,134 and a population density of 4,096.33 persons per km². The total area is 17.97 km²
> Inagi as a municipality was founded on April 1, 1889 as Inagi Village in what was then the Minamitama District from the merger of 6 pre-Meiji period villages.
> 
> On April 1, 1957, Inagi Village was reclassified as Inagi Town.
> 
> On November 1, 1971, Inagi Town was reclassified as Inagi City, dissolving Minamitama District. Inagi with Tama was the last town within the former Minamitama District.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inagi,_Tokyo

as for Shopping , natural environment, entertainment..., Inagi city was selected as #2　ranking Happy wives city after Fujisawa city, Kanagawa











いなぎめぐみの里山 Satoyama(Inagi, Tokyo) by jetalone, on Flickr

Desde Inagi, Tokio | 3 de mayo by Francisco Javier Argel, on Flickr

Untitled by pixikawa, on Flickr

Untitled by pixikawa, on Flickr

Keio Sagamihara Line Train on Bridge across the Misawa River by ykanazawa1999, on Flickr

Untitled by k-240, on Flickr

At the Top of Yomiuri V Road Slope by ykanazawa1999, on Flickr

Yomiuri-land gondola, gondola by h3f3f, on Flickr









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3171/2891759237_a9ee503228_b.jpg









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3258/2892601342_37cd16d52c_b.jpg

Nieve en Inagi, Tokyo (el día anterior) by Francisco Javier Argel, on Flickr

稲城中央公園 by Kiyochan234, on Flickr









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b5/Wakabadai.JPG









http://kingkurofune.cocolog-nifty.com/photos/uncategorized/2012/08/06/inagib3.jpg









http://blog-imgs-46.fc2.com/u/e/n/ueno3460/2012_0424_103249-CIMG1929.jpg


----------



## castermaild55

Koto ward, Tokyo from sky

[dailymotion]xtez8a_空から日本を見てみよう-46-江東区-字-12-02_tv[/dailymotion]


----------



## castermaild55

Tokyo forest


















http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1421045170.jpg









http://blimpblimp.cocolog-nifty.com/photos/uncategorized/2009/09/22/___s_2.jpg


----------



## castermaild55

*Akigawa Valley, Akiruno-shi, Tokyo*
5-minute walk from Musashi-Itsukaichi Station on the JR Itsukaichi Line










http://www.gotokyo.org/en/tourists/topics_event/topics/110815/topics.html

Akigawa-8.jpg by Kelvin Song, on Flickr

Untitled by herrkf, on Flickr


Nature getaway from Tokyo city heat, Akigawa River Gorge by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr


River gorge adventure for the girls, Tokyo, Akigawa by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr


Akigawa valley. by Taka H, on Flickr


Autumn in Agatsuma Valley by hapachris, on Flickr










Paddling on Tokyo's finest water by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr

Akigawa riverside by jinken.24style, on Flickr

IMG_1969 by jinken.24style, on Flickr











DSC_0654 by takuma furuichi, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Yanaka, Taito ward, Tokyo


----------



## castermaild55

> castermaild55


----------



## Denjiro

Tokyo 3484 by tokyoform, on Flickr


----------



## O moj serbi

Love the population dinasty!


----------



## castermaild55

Asakusa at night, Tokyo - bike ride







Nishikoyama-hatanodai-ebaramachi
* Map*


----------



## coth

At 1:40 and 2:20 he passes crossroad at red light. Is that considered ok?


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## castermaild55

coth said:


> At 1:40 and 2:20 he passes crossroad at red light. Is that considered ok?


As far as I know the Japanese cyclists are Outlaws.
it changes their characteristic while cycling
it goes to way in both walking and driving. A regulation to a bicycle is irresponsible.


----------



## christos-greece

coth said:


> At 1:40 and 2:20 he passes crossroad at red light. Is that considered ok?


I saw that too ...great video btw


----------



## castermaild55

Akihabara


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice videos


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## Rodrigodms

Nice pictures


----------



## Momo1435

http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52321797.html


----------



## sebvill

******* beautiful Tokyo!! Wanna visit now!


----------



## redcode

Tokyo 3503 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Ikebukuro by readerhk, on Flickr

Night of Ikebukuro by readerhk, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Tokyo Dome by Greg Tokyo, on Flickr

Tokyo trip 2015 #86 by 人間觀察, on Flickr

Tokyo trip 2015 #85 by 人間觀察, on Flickr

Ginza in slo-mo by kinnith93, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Tokyo-5 by ardmawrphotography, on Flickr

Tokyo-6 by ardmawrphotography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

tokyo by art-dara, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## castermaild55




----------



## Reeyell

Among all the cities that I lived and visited, Tokyo is definitely on the top of my list :cheers:


----------



## dj4life

Tokyo Sunset by Dacchaman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Mori Tower (Tokio) by Diario de un Mentiroso, on Flickr

Mori Tower (Tokio) by Diario de un Mentiroso, on Flickr

Mori Tower (Tokio) by Diario de un Mentiroso, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

東京 by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Untitled by 落書き, on Flickr


----------



## coth

you already posted it on previous page


----------



## 2206

best of mine

IMG_6575P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


IMG_6764P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


IMG_6808P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Tokyo Skyline_Day by Dr.Aviation, on Flickr

Tokyo Skyline_Night by Dr.Aviation, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

DSC_3845_13036-3 by Vincent Sheed, on Flickr

DSC_3896_13078 by Vincent Sheed, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Tokyo at Dusk by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

渋谷 by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Tokyo Night Cityscape by Musashi Sakazaki, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Shinjuku Skyline by B Lucava, on Flickr

Mt. Fuji Silhouette Behind Tokyo City by Masa Montague, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Tokyo skyline by lukasbogie, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Tokyo at Dusk by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr

Tokyo lights by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr

Tokio City View by Christoph Lorber, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Tokyo Skyline by Stephen Labata, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Tokyo 3852 by tokyoform, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Tokyo 3849 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3847 by tokyoform, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

日の出 by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Shibuya twilight by Marco S. Nobile, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

The night view of Tokyo,Japan 20160116 東京　夜景 by Yusaku Mizuno, on Flickr

The night view of Tokyo,Japan 20160116 東京　夜景 by Yusaku Mizuno, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1285245751.jpg


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## dj4life

Tokyo 3940 by tokyoform, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

tokyo-skyline-Notte by FollowMe Travel, on Flickr

Tokyo skyline by aurelise Bouquet, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Tokyo by Jacada Travel, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Tokyo 3899 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Roppongi Skyline Keshiki by Mike, on Flickr

Tokyo Skyline Evening by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Antonio227

Wonderful city.


----------



## castermaild55

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Red alley by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Akasaka by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr

Untitled by Masashi Wakui, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Neighborhood Walk - Shinjuku, Tokyo






Walking Tour 4: Tokyo's Kichijoji 






Walking in Jiyugaoka, Tokyo


----------



## castermaild55

Neighborhood Walk, Yanaka, sendagi and Nezu






Aoyama






Yushima







Daikanyama






Kagurazaka


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## dj4life

Tokyo Skyline by Simon Long, on Flickr

Yoyogi parc in Tokyo by Emmanuel Alpe, on Flickr

Golden Sunset 9570 by Krzysztof Baranowski, on Flickr

Rainbow Bridge and Tokyo Skyline, Japan by Jun Ushiki, on Flickr

Rainbow Bridge with skyline in background at dusk, Tokyo, Japan by Jun Ushiki, on Flickr

Tokyo night panorama 2B by Souls_Eater, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Tokyo from air










Tokyo cityscape by Yama, on Flickr










Tokyo cityscape & Mount Fuji by Yama, on Flickr










Tokyo Bay Area by Yama, on Flickr










Tokyo Bay Area by Yama, on Flickr










Tokyo cityscape by Yama, on Flickr










The Imperial Palace & Tokyo cityview by Yama, on Flickr










Shinjuku, Tokyo by Yama, on Flickr










Mount Fuji by Yama, on Flickr


----------



## roydex

^^ still the Megacity for me


----------



## anakngpasig

Jarstandaly


----------



## MelboyPete

Visited Japan in particluar Osaka, Kyoto & Toyko in July'15....loved every second of it. Miss Japan very much. Looking forward to visiting this fabulous country again.


----------



## hotwheels123

The Second Tallest Structure in the World: Views from the Tokyo Skytree




> It's no wonder cities around the world see the appeal of soaring observation decks. They give visitors an unparalleled perspective of the environment below while instantly becoming revenue-rich tourist attractions. The CN Tower in Toronto perfected the experience by including two observation platforms in its design, one of which was perched 447 metres above the ground, the highest such viewing area in the world. It was also the world's tallest freestanding structure until the engineering marvel was dethroned in 2007 by the current record holder, Dubai's Burj Khalifa.


----------



## dj4life

Mt.fuji and Tokyo skytree by koshi chiba, on Flickr

Bloodstream by shiroooooooo, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Tokyo, 2016 by Jan Brunæs, on Flickr










Toky0, 2016 by Jan Brunæs, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Night time Tokyo. by iain ramponi, on Flickr

DSC_6522 by Timmy Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Tokyo Station Panorama by Haozhong Leng, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

TOKYO panorama by B Lucava, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

Historical Skylines

1994











2016










http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/kro331/49565180.html


1994










2016










http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/kro331/49564607.html


----------



## Momo1435

2000










2016











2000










2016










http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/kro331/49556115.html


----------



## eu.romanian

Why there are so few (or none) boulevards in Tokyo combining the low-rises filled with neons with high-rises/skyscrapers on both sides, (like wormhole boulevards filled with neons)?


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## tezha_saputra

How wonderfulll tokyo...


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## roydex

The best Tokyo blog I've known from a Foreigner who lives there for more than a decade. 
A good man from Boston who loves to take pictures of the scapes and streets 
with nostalgic mood, you'll maybe subscribe too... 
ShootTokyo
Most recent Photos from Dave Powell the Blogger/Photographer

(the photos were actually accompanied by captions, an observation of Mr. Dave
and you will find out how he chose to live in this City.)


























































































































































He's using a camera film, visit his website for more stunning
photos, hope you have enjoyed scrolling down :lol:


----------



## dj4life

Azabujuban JCT 0156 by Krzysztof Baranowski, on Flickr

Shibuya Twilight 8382 by Krzysztof Baranowski, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMG_20170707_224924_056 by Yama, on Flickr


----------



## Talbot

Man, I freaking love Tokyo and Japan in general. I can't wait to visit there one day.


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

Whoa Tokyo!!!


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

DSC_9982 by jincamm, on Flickr

DSC_9971 by jincamm, on Flickr

DSC_9951 by jincamm, on Flickr

DSC_9908-2 by jincamm, on Flickr

DSC_4962a by jincamm, on Flickr

DSC_4951a by jincamm, on Flickr

DSC_4924a by jincamm, on Flickr

DSC_4975 by jincamm, on Flickr










DSC_2366 by jincamm, on Flickr










DSC_2223 by jincamm, on Flickr


----------



## SSC34

Tokyo is definitely my favorite city on earth.


----------



## roydex

"Around Jiyugaoka" by Dave Powell of ShootTokyo
Jiyugaoka, Meguro, Tokyo.
















































































































































Click link to see the story behind these photos


----------



## benKen

Tokyo


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

_DSC3645 by chiuer, on Flickr

_DSC3644 by chiuer, on Flickr

_DSC3636 by chiuer, on Flickr

_DSC3637 by chiuer, on Flickr

_DSC3643 by chiuer, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

..


----------



## japanese001

..


----------



## japanese001

..


----------



## japanese001

..


----------



## japanese001

..


----------



## lusorod

Hey, guys please check out my vlog about the incredible Tokyodisneysea a Disney park like no other! Here I share with you my experiences at TOKYO DisneySea, the world's 4th most visited amusement park! Show you the main light show, the rides, talk about the prices of various items, so on and so forth! Don´t forget to drop a like, leave a comment, share and subscribe! Cheers  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHJObeL1h5U


----------

